# [OFF] Et il s'en alla .. et bah non ....

## dapsaille

Salut à tous ..

 Bon bah déja MERCI à tout le monde , guru comme débutants ..

 ce fut un réel plaisir que de converser avec vous ..

 mais voila .. je suis blasé de gentoo .. oui je le dis blasé .. tout vas bien et pof d'un coup un truc abominable surgit ^^

 je sais je sais si j'ai un problème je 'nais qu'à en parler .. mais non justement ...

 donc un windows xp sp2 installé sur la tour et un lfs dans un vmplayer qui devrais remplacer Gentoo sur mon portable (si j'y arrive)

 j'ai beaucoup progressé avec Gentoo mais sans aucune prétention je sens que je "stagne" .. pas la faute à Gentoo ... la mienne

 donc je vais voir ce que ca donne sous LFS our le fun perso et sinon j'ai comme dit précedemment remis un XP car mon smartphone windows aime bien outlook 

et j'aime bien la syncro sans manipulations barbares .

 Linux = un superbe terrain de jeu mais aucunement prêt pour inonder le grand public comme j'ai pu le fantasmer les 8 précédentes années ...

pleins de trucs jolis .. mais derrière un XGL se cache d'atroces commandes à tapper ... je n'ai plus le temps en production personelle de faire cela ...

 je l'avoue j'ai conservé amsn firefox et même Gimp sous windows mais le reste me manqueras ... les longues soirées à me battre avec ma carte wifi,

la tannée de la TNT sous linux qui marche quand elle veut (la faute à mon boitier je sais mais bon le résultat n'est pas la ),

les patches foireux pour faire marcher la mise en veille avec fglrx , sous windows ca marche direct .. ouais je sais celemal(tm) mais j'en ais marre de jouer 

l'Indiana Jones sur mon PC ....

 donc voila ce n'est pas un adieu car j'aime linux et encore plus Gentoo mais je ressens le besoin d'autre chose pour le moment ...

Au plaisir de reconverser avec vous tous pour améliorer cette superbe expérience qu'est GNU/Linux   :Wink: Last edited by dapsaille on Mon Oct 16, 2006 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

Pour pasticher du côté de chez moi :

TU ME FENDS LE COEUR.

Garde quand même une ptetite partoche pour gentoo ( 10 G : à peine un rip de dvd ! )

Au plaisir et à bientôt.

A+:jlp

----------

## Trevoke

Je te comprends entierement --

Je ne peux que te demander : as-tu essaye KDE ? Je n'ai aucune experience avec GNOME, mais je sais que KDE a des tonnes, des tonnes, des TONNES de trucs sympas comme bluetooth, PDA sync etc etc. C'est pas necessairement simple mais c'est un vrai DE !

Tant que tu restes sur le forum on t'en voudra pas, remarque.

Je suis un peu comme toi -- un peu blase des commandes et tout, mais je conserve ce choix : utiliser F/OSS. Mon PDA est un Zaurus, et si j'utilise un smartphone un jour il aura Linux dessus..  :Smile: 

J'utilise E17, mais je ne fais plus de bricolage (sauf au boulot, ou j'ai installe Paludis.. Mais ca compte pas).

Je tiens a justement rester un end-user pour Linux, pour pouvoir dire quand c'est pret pour le grand public (cad les moutons).

Gentoo, probablement pas, mais j'aime tellement portage maintenant.. Le tout, c'est simplement de trouver une niche confortable. J'ai abandonne ATI pour une NVidia, mais c'est la que je m'arrete  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, j'ai encore un Windows sur un portable parce qu'en effet c'est pratique pour les autres personnes.. Et pour moi des fois.

----------

## anigel

Je te souhaite une bonne continuation dapsaille. Et c'est avec plaisir que nous te verrons revenir (car, j'en suis sûr, tu reviendra ^^).

Les raisons que tu évoques pour justifier ta "pause" sont compréhensibles. Nous en sommes tous passés par là. Linux, c'est bien, très bien même, mais ça peut parfois être un peu lourd. Et puis comme tu le dis : tu as appris plein de trucs, et c'est là le principal  :Wink: .

@ bientôt donc, et n'hésite pas à repasser chatter ici, c'est toujours un plaisir !

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

C'est vrai qu'a un moment donné on a envie de voir ailleurs et surtout si on a plus le temps de bidouiller et que faire une maj pour se retrouver à debuguer de suite c'est vraiment pénible, le seul moyen c'est d'avoir plusieurs ordi avec différents OS ...

Bonne chance !

@ +

----------

## yuk159

Arf, dommage... c'est vrai que les tentations sont nombreuses, et je comprend ton point de vu, mais ce que je pense (pour moi mème) c'est que si je ne soutiens/utilise pas les logiciels libres et linux, alors de toute manières celà restera un rève. (en sachant que mème dans ce cas je n'ai aucune garantie)

Celà étant dit comme les autres je sais parfaitement de quoi tu parle.

@+ dapsaille

yuk

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Sinon dans le genre Windows like, y'a Madriva 2007 qui viens de sortir ! Y'a même un outil graphique pour la configuration de XGL/AIGL ! A tester !

Moi j'ai de la chance avec mon trio Intel, nVidia, Creative (pour le son) j'ai tout qui marche sans bidouille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien dapsaille j'espère que la lfs t'apportera tous ce que gentoo n'a pas pu t'apporter.

En tout cas, cela n'empêche pas de venir faire un tour sur le forum de temps en temps afin de nous faire par de ton expérience.

Bonne continuation à toi en tout cas si jamais tu ne repasses pas sur ce forum.

----------

## titoucha

Je te dis à bientôt, car quant je vois les plantées que mes amis ont sur leur splendide "Windows qui fonctionne tout seul" je me dis que ce n'est qu'une question de temps pour que tu nous reviennes.

Mis à part ça je comprend tout à fait ta démarche, plus d'une fois j'ai eu envie de mettre autre chose que Gentoo sur ma machine, mais ça n'a jamais tenu longtemps.

Alors A+

----------

## Oupsman

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Salut à tous ..
> 
>  Bon bah déja MERCI à tout le monde , guru comme débutants ..
> 
>  ce fut un réel plaisir que de converser avec vous ..
> ...

 

J'ai vécu (et je vis) encore la même chose : pendant un long moment, je n'ai utilisé que Linux sur mon PC, Windows ne servant que pour les jeux. Je me souviens avoir fait télécharger les fichiers d'installation de Star Office 3 à l'IUT pour pouvoir utiliser Linux aussi pour la bureautique. C'était en 1997. Maintenant, j'utilise Windows pour la bureautique de tous les jours et Linux chez moi me sert à "l'infrastructure" : j'ai deux serveurs, dont un partitionné avec XEN, qui me sert pour la sauvegarde des différents PC de la maison, ainsi que de serveur LAMP de développement. L'autre serveur fait le stockage disque (300Go grosso modo), les mails (fetchmail me récupère mon courrier @free.fr et le passe à l'antivirus/antispam), le routage vers Internet (quand Free aura daigné m'ouvrir mon accès   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  ) 

Je reconnais que mon portable semi-pro (activité professionnelle à part de mon activité "normale") est sous Gentoo pour faire du développement PHP avec PHPeclipse, apache 2, php5 et MySQL 5. 

Mais j'utilise sous Windows des logiciels sans équivalents sous Linux, donc je suis bloqué.

Et pour feed-the-troll de titoucha, mon Windows ne plante jamais (et quand je dis jamais, c'est jamais).

----------

## Temet

Je comprends aussi, mais y a un truc que non.

Si tu ne veux pas bidouiller, pourquoi ne pas tester un truc style openSuse ou trucbuntu ?

'nfin, j'ai du mal à intégrer la "plainte" bidouille et l'envie de claquer lfs quoi o_O'

----------

## blasserre

vous inquiétez pas les gars... y'a pas de forum LFS-fr. Je le vois venir le dapsaille  :Laughing:  (enfin j'éspère)

de toute façon il nous reste toujours les vieux threads pour nous rappeler à ses bons souvenir.

mais tu verras dapsaille, même si ton smartphone aime bien outlook, le fait de passer 10 minutes à cliquer sur suivant pour installer un truc (quand emerge met plus de temps mais se demerde tout seul), la gestion atroce des logiciels gros consommateurs de mémoire qui swappent à mort quand tu passes d'une fenêtre à l'autre, les nettoyages de registre en quête de cette sl*perie de troyan.... tu vas en avoir marre rapidement aussi.

en tout cas, bonne continuation et au plaisir d'avoir de tes nouvelles ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 'nfin, j'ai du mal à intégrer la "plainte" bidouille et l'envie de claquer lfs quoi o_O'

 

+1, c'est en effet assez antinomique. Bon en fait je crois que Gentoo a donné à dapsaille l'envie de bidouiller encore plus! d'en ch** jour et nuit et de gérer lui même ses dépendances  :Laughing:  (ceci dit y a pas plus formateur, je pense, que d'installer une lfs et de tout faire avec ses mimines aux ptit oignons)

Sinon pour le materiel tu devrais savoir plus que quiquonque (étant un utilisateur Linux) que ce sont les constructeurs les fautifs, ceux qui foutent la "merde" en ne fournissant pas les drivers ou les spécifications (afin que des dev bénévoles les fasses ces drivers). Donc tu te dois d'acheter du materiel compatible.

Alors ton smartphone, si il est pas compatible ben tant pis: fallait pas l'acheter  :Mr. Green: 

Et comme dis yuk159 c'est pas en baissant les bras (j'éxtrapole ses dires) qu'on soutient la communauté du logiciel libre et que le rêve peut devenir une réalité.

Allez à bientôt!

----------

## dapsaille

Snirff ..

 beaucoup d'arguments .. je regretterais presque ma décision ^^

 Alors ne premier lieu KDE je n'ais jamais déscotché donc on peut dire que j'ai pris le plus "user friendly" des desktops ... marre quand même.

 Pour le fait de switcher vers LFS sur mon temps "perso" c'est pour ma culture personelle et je ne le considérerais en aucun cas comme un remplacement de gentoo au niveau utilisation personelle/professionnele ..

 J'ai entendu un opensuse et kubuntu dans un coin il me semble ... 

Ok pour OpenSuse (j'en ais installé 3 le mois derniere autour de moi) , ca s'intègre super bien c'est léché et tout mais .... ca ne règle pas mon soucis de manque de compatibilité 

Mon lightwave et mon maxwell render je le fait tourner comment ?

(le premier qui me sors wine je le mange tout cru   :Wink:  ) ... 

Y'as pas de moyenne sous linux ... 

une appli on vas dire une calculette tu vas en avoir une qui te fait comprendre que ta ti92 elle est vilaine et une autre ou tu penseras que le calc de windows est une oeuvre d'art ..

.. dommage ,sous windows tout est moyennement moyen dommage aussi. 

(ATTENTION ceci n'est réellement pas un troll)

Sinon en ce qui concerne le Hardware non supporté ... j'ai envie de dire oui bien sur je le sais bien sur j'ai bataillé avec certains fournisseurs de touchscreens pour avoir des drivers qui n'étaient que kernel 2.4/XFREE4.2 en 2006 , bien sur j'ai envoyé des mails d'insultes (nan je déconne ... je les ais juste menacés) à la grande époque pour avoir des fglrx amd64 , des pétitions pour avoir des drivers stables..... 

alors je sais et justement j'en ais plein les bottes, 

je vais dépenser 200 dans une carte 3d et je veux pas m'embêter à trouver le patch x y z pour jouer à supertuxkart (qui est génial le soucis n'est pas la).

 LET ME BE AN ENDUSER   :Laughing: 

Sinon comme beaucoup de personnes l'ont dévinées .... je roderais dans le coin ^^

NOTA=Si ca peut en rassurer certaines j'ai encore une gentoo LAMP/Mail/Samba/ClamAv/Fetchmail/NTP/Dhcp.

NOTA2=Mon windows plante en général 1 fois pas 2 = dvd ghost maison

----------

## Mickael

Bon vent dapsaille, et à très bientôt, et oui 8 ans sous nux on ne s'en défait pas comme ça   :Smile:   T'en reviendras de ton aventure extra-linuxienne j'en suis sur, car plus l'autre bordel avance plus il devient une groze bouze.

----------

## Oupsman

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mon lightwave et mon maxwell render je le fait tourner comment ?
> 
> (le premier qui me sors wine je le mange tout cru   ) ... 
> ...

 

Ah toi aussi c'est cette catégorie là de softs qui te fait (re)venir sous Windows  :Rolling Eyes: 

Moi ca s'appele Poser, Vue Esprit. Et sous Wine, laissez moi rire ....

----------

## kopp

Tu es libre de partir, on ne fait pas encore du communisme stalinien ici.

Ton choix semble plutot justifié. J'espère que tu repasseras par ici, et que tu trouveras moyen de bidouiller avec Gentoo de temps en temps "pour pas perdre la main"

Sur ce, à la revoyure

----------

## nico_calais

Si ça se trouve dans deux semaines, t'en auras tellement marre que tu reviendras sous gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

pareil, moi je vote "il bluffe"

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ben au revoir, mais reste pas loin  :Smile: 

Et moi aussi, j'avoue avoir installé un Ubuntu au boulot pour avoir un truc qui marche sans passer 1 semaine dessus... (nan, pas les petits cailloux pointus, *ouch*). Et puis bon, faut pas croire que c'est tout rose, et quand ya un problème (au hasard, le taux de rafraichissement d'un écran), on est bien content de pouvoir mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour reprendre le contrôle.

Ceci dit, j'en suis à réinstaller 3 fois XP sur la même machine en 3 semaines, je serais moins catégorique sur le "çà marche tout seul"  :Smile: . Parce que quand çà a décidé de ne plus booter, ben là... Et pis pour mémoire, j'avais un driver imprimante à une époque qu'il fallait killer après chaque impression, sinon la suivante ne partait pas...

Allez, vive les trucs qui focntionnent, et à bientôt  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@+ dapsaille et bonne continuation ! Merci pour ce que tu as pu apporter à ce forum et a bientôt j'espere !  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

Bonne route dapsaille, 

a bientôt., enfin héhé ce n'est pas comme si tu partais en ouzbekistan non , plus=> passes de temps en temps.

@+

----------

## Enlight

Je comprends très bien l'envie de séparer d'un côté un système pour travailler et d'une autre un pour la bidouille (donc autant y'aller franchement)... le seul truc qui me déprime c'est qu'avec un proco supportant la virtualisation tu nous aurais mis tes deux systèmes au dessus d'un bon vieux Xen.

Enfin comme dit si tu nous garde un nux dans un émulateur (je crois que qemu est dispo sous win d'ailleurs) ça t'obligeras à repasser de temps en temps   :Wink: 

Puis faudra bien que tu m'expliques comment faire tourner street fighter sur mon ordi histoire qu'on en découde un jour (même si j'en suis encore à me demander comment on fait un sho-ryu-ken avec un clavier   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## yuk159

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Mon lightwave et mon maxwell render je le fait tourner comment ?
> 
> (le premier qui me sors wine je le mange tout cru   ) ... 

 

Bah maxwell tourne sous linux   :Confused:   pour lightwave c'est clair qu'il n'y a pas de solution, mais j'ai bossé dans une agence qui bossé avec maya ya pas très longtemps et avec mon PC pourris sous gentoo (de l'époque) j'ai torché des rendus que ni leurs G5 ni leurs wintel n'on réussi à finir (problème de cache je pense, et non ils n'avaient pas de machines déstinés au rendu  :Razz: ).

Maintenant c'est clair que si tu est dans un environement uniquement lightwave c'est un peu plus compliqué.

Mais en fait tout ça c'est des excuses parce le joli bootsplash de windows te manqué c'est tout, bah tu peux l'avoué va.  :Laughing: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ...(j'éxtrapole ses dires)...

 

Pas tant que ça  :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

bye bye Dapsaille !

Moi aussi j'ai réinstallé Windows 2000 hier (j'ai enfin récupéré un disque dur pour mettre dedans, apr!ès 15 semaines) .. Et malgré les 9 reboots (j'ai compté) après les mises à jour de sécurité, les drivers, ... je dois avouer que l'avantage du "tout fonctionne direct", je l'apprécie beaucoup !

Je dispose d'une carte graphique avec Tuner TV (ATI All-In-Wonder basée sur le chipset rage128).

Lorsque je l'avais installé sous gentoo, j'en avais bavé (pour avoir le dri et la tv). Aujourd'hui je crois que ce serait impossible... Les drivers GATOS supportent les radeon avec xorg 7, mais il me semble que les r128 sont toujours en cours de développement (abandon innavoué). Ou alors ca à changé depuis lors...

J'avais même ouvert un thread ici pour mettre l'ebuild GATOS à jour pour xorg7, mais j'ai découvert par la suite un sujet sur une ML ou ils expliquaient qu'il restait du travail à faire pour le driver r128 (Le jour ou je trierai mes bookmarks qui mettent 2 minutes pour défiler jusque tout en bas de la liste, je retrouverai ce lien).

Bref, si je souhaite vraiment savoir ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui pour ce support, je vais perdre un temps bête à faire des recherches, à tester, ... et au final, pour quoi ? parceque le résultat n'est pas garanti.

Tandis qu'avec Windows... Ca fonctionne peut-être moins bien (si, ca plante parfois : obligé de reboot ou alors direct écran bleu, chose que je n'avais pas avec une gentoo sous xorg <7.0), mais ça fonctionne DIRECTEMENT. Et c'est un avantage. Et puis je suis aussi content d'avoir un Windows pour connecter mon APN. Sous linux, pas moyen de lire dessus, je dois sortir la carte SD et la mettre dans mon lecteur de cartes... Et puis oublier de remettre la carte dans l'APN comme ca m'est déjà arrivé ! Bien embêtant pour prendre des photos !

J'ai quand même prévu une partition pour un linux quelconque (j'aimerais aussi essayer LFS, mais aussi ubuntu) avant de mettre une gentoo sur cette machine

----------

## Trevoke

Le sho-ryu-ken c'est juste droite, bas, bas+droite, poing, et voila.

Sinon, euh.. Windows c'est simple a utiliser, en fait.

Il faut juste:

1) installer Windows sans connection internet pour eviter les virus

2) retirer les options reseaux et saloperies graphiques qui sont installees par defaut sans qu'on les veuille ou qu'on en aie besoin

2.5) retirer le system restore!

3) Ah oui, 0) en fait, j'avais oublie, il faut telecharger SP2 de microsoft.com avant pour pouvoir l'installer avant de brancher la connection internet pour eviter les virus (il faut chercher le IT specialist's pack, un truc comme ca)

4) Faut installer toutes les mises a jour. Apres 6 ou 7 reboots c'est fini je crois (au moins il reboote vite! c'est une fois sur la GUI qu'il commence a mettre du temps parfois..) et en plus il les telecharge et les installe pour toi, meme le Windows Genuine Advantage ...

5) installer tous les programmes qu'on veut et dont on a besoin.

.. Et se demander pourquoi ils sont tous payants et on a paye pour aucun. Allez, je commence pas a troller, c'est pas si mal 

Windows, faut juste pas le connecter a Internet!  :Cool: 

( et defragmenter tous les mois)

----------

## DuF

Perso, je ne comprends pas quand on connait un système puissant comme linux (et par extension une distribution aussi bien que gentoo) comment on peut revenir à utiliser quotidiennement un système comme Windows (quelle que soit sa version).

En tant qu'extrémiste intégriste, je souhaite à tous les windows de la terre de planter !

Mais bon, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, je donne juste mon avis complètement inutile   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

t'as oubliés :

6) rebooter sur un live-cd, virer la partition ouinouin, repartitionner, formater et installer nux \o/

----------

## DuF

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> t'as oubliés :
> 
> 6) rebooter sur un live-cd, virer la partition ouinouin, repartitionner, formater et installer nux \o/

 

Sauf qu'il a pas eu le temps de télécharger le live-cd, le PC a planté avant   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, j'essayais de pas troller mais ca a foire evidemment  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, j'essayais de pas troller mais ca a foire evidemment 

 

comprendre : "Yeah ils ont pris la mouche! top, un troll !"   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Bon, j'essayais de pas troller mais ca a foire evidemment  
> 
> comprendre : "Yeah ils ont pris la mouche! top, un troll !"  

 

C'est pas avec des commentaires comme ca que je vais devenir modo a la place du modo, moi   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   Bon, j'essayais de pas troller mais ca a foire evidemment  
> 
> comprendre : "Yeah ils ont pris la mouche! top, un troll !"   
> 
> C'est pas avec des commentaires comme ca que je vais devenir modo a la place du modo, moi  

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Chacun fait (fait-fait) c'qui lui plait (plait-plait), donc merci d'avance de ne pas déraper sur ce thread : dapsailla a été un contributeur bien sympathique, c'est pas le moment de le troller  :Wink:  !

----------

## Trevoke

Je peux pas lui en vouloir, mais tout ce que j'ai a dire, c'est qu'il a peut-etre oublie que Gentoo ca peut etre stable, aussi..  :Smile: 

Par contre, je lui souhaite de bien s'amuser avec la LFS, et je parie qu'il va installer portage dessus quand il aura un systeme complet!

----------

## Magic Banana

Je dois dire que ces jours-ci je suis aussi fatigué de ma gentoo pour cause de freezes incompréhensibles (rien dans les logs) alors même que je suis tout en stable...

Un "emerge -e". Non. Passage au flag O2, compilation en cours (depuis une vingtaine d'heure). Je suppose que c'est du à mon passage à gcc-4.1.1 (j'ai pourtant bien supprimer les anciens gcc, recompiler le noyau et ses modules, "emerge -e system").

Le problème de système se cassant de temps en temps (bien plus souvent je suppose si on joue avec les flag du compilateurs, les paquets hard-masked, etc.) fait préférer un système précompilé à Gentoo. Cela me rappelle d'ailleurs cet article mentionnée dans la dernière newsletter.

Je me laisse jusqu'à la sortie de Edgy Eft (le 23 octobre si mes souvenirs sont bons) pour retrouver un système stable. Sinon et bien je m'installe la nouvelle Ubuntu (les reviews de la beta sont toutes élogieuses). Contrairement à dapsaille, en aucun cas je ne veux revenir sous un système d'exploitation popriétaire. Je tiens à ma liberté et à celle d'autrui !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Perso, je ne comprends pas quand on connait un système puissant comme linux (et par extension une distribution aussi bien que gentoo) comment on peut revenir à utiliser quotidiennement un système comme Windows (quelle que soit sa version).
> 
> En tant qu'extrémiste intégriste, je souhaite à tous les windows de la terre de planter !
> 
> Mais bon, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, je donne juste mon avis complètement inutile  

 

Perso je ne comprend pas non plus, p-e parce que comme je l'ai dit plus haut tout mon materiel est supporté et avant d'acheter je me renseigne !

Sous Windows je me sent tout de suite limité, déjà la très mauvaise expérience de l'installation, WindowsUpdate qui est incapable de mettre à jours tout le système sans redémarrer 5 ou 6 fois.

Ensuite la gestion des fenêtres, on est bien loin de kWin, impossible de garder une fenêtre au-dessus si l'application n'a pas prévu ça a la base !

La réactivité, parfois râle que mon linux est lent, il me suffit de faire un tours sur XP pour me guérir.

Pas de gestionnaire de package il faut courir à droite et à gauche sur internet pour trouver les nombreux logiciels indispensable au système, certains sont gratuits, d'autre payants, d'autres il faut s'inscrire sur un site pour pouvoir les télécharger, très peu sont libre !

Je ne parle même pas de la mise à jours de ces logiciel, rien n'est prévus pour les logiciels non-Microsoft, faut visiter le site de chaque éditeurs pour voir si y'a pas un patch ou une nouvelle version.

Bref j'aurais bien du mal a me remettre sous Windows pour une utilisation de tout les jours !

----------

## Trevoke

banane : memtest.

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci Trevoke. Toutefois, j'ai été un peu vague sur les symptomes de mon problème (je ne veux pas poluer ce qui sera, je ne pense pas  :Very Happy:  , le dernier thread de dapsaille). En fait les freeze ne sont pas aléatoires. Ils ont toujours lieu lors du chargement du bureau Gnome après un changement d'utilisateur. Bref, le memtest, je le ferai, mais je n'y crois pas.

----------

## man in the hill

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Sous Windows je me sent tout de suite limité,...

 

Pour un bidouilleur, mais si tu es architecte et que tu utilises autocad ou que tu es musicien et tu utilises cubase sous win, à ce moment là c'est Linux qui est limité car il n'y a pas d'équivalent et j'imagine qu'il y a encore bien d'autres domaines spécifiques ou Linux ne fait pas encore le poids ...  En revanche  le developpemnt est très actif dans le monde du libre et cela promet de belles réalisations ...  Gnu/Linux ne peux pas tout faire et d'ou l'utilité de posséder plusieurs OS et meme pour ma part c'est plusieurs ordi car le double boot et la virtualisation sont pénible ! (si j'ai envi de faire du son, je ne vais pas rebooter sous win , je vais plutôt avoir une machine dédié ... je n'ai pas de problème de place, j'habite à la campagne ...) donc chacun s'arrange avec ses besoins !

@ +

----------

## fb99

Bonne chance, daspaille, apres tout le mieux c'est d'avoir le systeme qui nous convient le mieux.

Sur nux, une fois que t'as bien bidouiller, ramer, ... tu trouve tjs une solution dans la doc et surtout avec l'aide du forum.

Alors tu arrives a ton systeme enduser completement user-friendly...

Tu sais il ne faut pas se laisser abattre, il faut se relever et partir de plus belle. regarde, j'avais enfin un systeme qui me plaisait et je me disais que je n'aurais plus jamais de probleme et la crash disque sans prevenir et comme je suis intelligent j'avais pas de sauvegarde et voila faut tout recommencer.

Mais tant qu'y a de la vie y a de la joie, en plus linux vehicule tellement de belle idee, c'est un peu comme un reve c'est inatteignable, mais c'est tellement agreable.   :Wink: 

a la prochaine, bonne route tu nous manqueras.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Sous Windows je me sent tout de suite limité,... 
> 
> Pour un bidouilleur, mais si tu es architecte et que tu utilises autocad ou que tu es musicien et tu utilises cubase sous win, à ce moment là c'est Linux qui est limité car il n'y a pas d'équivalent et j'imagine qu'il y a encore bien d'autres domaines spécifiques ou Linux ne fait pas encore le poids ...  En revanche  le developpemnt est très actif dans le monde du libre et cela promet de belles réalisations ...  Gnu/Linux ne peux pas tout faire et d'ou l'utilité de posséder plusieurs OS et meme pour ma part c'est plusieurs ordi car le double boot et la virtualisation sont pénible ! (si j'ai envi de faire du son, je ne vais pas rebooter sous win , je vais plutôt avoir une machine dédié ... je n'ai pas de problème de place, j'habite à la campagne ...) donc chacun s'arrange avec ses besoins !
> 
> @ +

 Quand je parlait de limite c'était surtout au niveau de l'interface, c'est sur que niveau applications suivant le secteur d'activité Linux n'est pas toujours au top :/

----------

## geekounet

Hé bien @+ dapsaille, bonne chance sur l'OS du mal  :Laughing: , mais je suis sur que tu sera revenu du bon côté de la Force d'ici quelques semaines  :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

Ben je comprend la réaction de Dapsaille moi aussi.

Par contre depuis que je me suis intéressé à Linux je n'ai jamais vraiment songé à revenir sous windows et si ça m'arrive un jour c'est que je n'aurais guère le choix mais pour le moment plus j'utilise cet OS plus je me sent a l'aise avec, plus j'aimerais que ce soit le cas pour tout le monde. En fait j'ai un léger problème avec ma carte son heureusement pour moi rien de bien grave mais c'est ce genre de choses qui effectivement est bien chiant sous linux et donne vite envie de revenir à windows, le fait que certains matos ne fonctionnent pas toujours très bien ou nécessite du temps et beaucoup d'effort pour fonctionner...

Un truc que j'aimerais bien voir un jour pour limiter ce genre de problème et éviter de passer un max de temps à chercher sur internet avant un achat ça serait un site super fiable ou tout les matos seraient testés avec mise à jour très régulière (donc un truc très sérieux), une immense base de données hardware le genre de site à regarder avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit, ça ça aiderait beaucoup mais à mon avis si ce n'est pas réalisable c'est très difficile à réaliser.

Mais bon ce que j'en pense moi c'est que: informatique = anarchie

Windows, Linux, Bsd, Standard, Constructeurs, Web 2.0 blabla et reblabla piou... Un sacré bordel dans tout ça, forcément que les choses ne sont pas facile pour tout le monde surtout pour les logiciels libres! Et les simples utilisateurs dans tout ça (mon père, quelques potes) ben même sous windows ils sont très vite perdu! (et moi je passe pour un dieu de l'informatique c'est trop drôle).

Ca fait un bout de temps maintenant que j'utilise Linux de la mandrake à la gentoo en passant par BLFS, j'ai vu beaucoup de choses mais il est clair que j'ai pas tout saisi, loin de la (je n'ai qu'a lire les messages de certaines personnes sur ce forum pour en être sur)... surtout qu'au départ je ne connaissais rien aux PC donc si j'ai pu maîtriser ne serait-ce qu'un peu c'est grâce au temps passé mais il me reste tellement choses à comprendre... Je n'utilise pas ma machine pour jouer du moins pas spécialement, je n'ai pas particulièrement besoin de logiciels spécifique à windows et j'aime trifouiller à tout ça donc Linux est un peu fait pour moi  :Very Happy:  mais évidemment je me demande toujours comment convaincre les gens à utiliser Linux plutôt que Windows.

  --> un superbe terrain de jeu mais aucunement prêt pour inonder le grand public comme j'ai pu le fantasmer les 8 précédentes années

Ben n'empêche ça beau être vrai, en deux ans (depuis que je connais hein)  les environnements de bureau ont vraiment évolué, et pour moi c'est certains Linux va écraser windows à un moment ou un autre, ho ça va pas se passer comme ça, mais ça arrivera j'ai juste quelques craintes à propos du kernel de la réaction de Linus à propos de la GPLv3 (d'autant qu'il a peut être raison le bougre, j'ai pas tout capté moi) et des DRM, mais notre cher OS évolue beaucoup et sous nos yeux en plus (une vidéo vu sur le net, je ne sais plus laquelle me fait penser ca), à force de voir les dernières nouveautés débarquer sur gentoo on ne s'en rend probablement même plus compte...

 --> mais derrière un XGL se cache d'atroces commandes à taper ... je n'ai plus le temps en production personnelle de faire cela

pff tu parles je n'ai même pas encore essayé ce truc la... Et le dernier windows sa sortie a été repoussé combien de fois déjà?

 XGL date de quand? mouais c'est bien de voir les dernières nouveautés évoluer mais ça va pas se faire comme ça hein... Je suis sur que la majorité des gens ne se doute même pas qu'il est possible d'avoir ce genre de choses, ça va évoluer comme d'hab. Et puis d'abord ça commence déjà:

 *Quote:*   

> Le nouveau bureau en 3D (AIGLX et Xgl) et son outil de configuration drake3D sont la principale innovation de Mandriva Linux 2007. Mandriva est la première distribution à prendre en charge les deux technologies pour une compatibilité matérielle optimale. drake3D détecte automatiquement la meilleure configuration 3D à utiliser, AIGLX ou Xgl, que ce soit sous KDE ou GNOME.

 

Je pense que Linux sera de plus en utilisé au fil du temps, mais il y a des chances que l'on subissent certains effets néfaste en contrepartie, en fait c'est de ça que j'ai peur.

Pour le moment encore beaucoup de choses à faire c'est vrai!

 --> mais j'en ais marre de jouer l'Indiana Jones sur mon PC

Effectivement! Je comprend parfaitement. Pour le moment tu as besoin de faire fonctionner ton matériel sans prises de tête et utiliser certains logiciels purement microsoft bon ben c'est tout utilise windows je ne suis pas un vétéran du forum comme toi mais je suis certains que personne ne va t'en vouloir (naaan même pas: personne ne t'en veux!   :Very Happy:  ), et tu n'as même pas besoin de nous faire une déclaration officiel tu sais   :Wink: 

Voila c'est comme le dit man in the hill:

 *Quote:*   

> En revanche le developpemnt est très actif dans le monde du libre et cela promet de belles réalisations

 

De manière général on en est encore là désolé.

----------

## Longfield

Je dois avouer que, comme Dapsaille, je suis de plus en plus tenté d'aller voir ailleurs. Cependant, il me semble qu'avant de partir jusqu'à Windows, on a quand même bien des alternatives avec toutes les différentes sauces/distribs de Linux. Voici mon expérience.

J'ai mon PC portable qui me suit sous Gentoo depuis 3 ans maintenant. Etant à l'époque étudiant en info, j'adorais bidouiller mon système et tester de nouvelles features super intéressantes du monde GNU. Du coup je me suis fait une ~x86, je tourne maintenant avec Suspend2, Reiser4, j'ai assisté à l'avènement des projets Freedesktop (HAL, dbus) de la vraie gestion à chaud des périphs (udev) avec chaque fois un suivi très instructif du développement desdits projets pour ma grande soif de connaissance. Et là je peux dire que Gentoo ne m'a vraiment pas déçu.

Maintenant, j'ai commencé à ma thèse depuis 6 mois, et je dois avouer que je n'ai plus le temps de bidouiller tout ça ni de suivre les développements des projets GNU/Linux. Je fais du developpement Linux embarqué pour mon système robotique, et du fait de ce point de vue, j'apprécie de le faire sur un système GNU/Linux aussi. Mais c'est vrai que quand il faut se battre et chercher sur 35 forums l'astuce pour pouvoir bien utiliser la nouvelle imprimante du labo, on perd un temps considérable. En plus, mon PC ayant 3 ans, les compilations commencent à devenir laborieuses, résultat je mets un temps énorme à mettre à jour mon système, et j'ai à chaque fois un peu peur de perdre du temps à rafistoler ensuite.

Sinon à la maison, j'ai un Athlon 1800 avec un bien beau et grand écran plat, qui me sert à regarder des films, écouter de la musique, jouer aux vieux jeux Lucas ARTS avec SCUMMVM, surfer et écrire des mails, et pour lui les compilations étaient carrément interminables. Même en x86, comme je ne les faisais vraiment pas souvent (tous les 2-3 mois), le système était pratiquement inutilisable après chaque mise à jour. Je suis donc passé à KUbuntu qui me semblait très appropriée pour cet usage et qui m'enlèverait toutes les compils. Pour l'instant, j'en suis très très content: j'ai installé l'autre jour une carte vidéo: tu plantes la carte dans le PC, c'est reconnu tout seul, rien à toucher, sudo apt-get install kdetv et je pouvais déjà nommer les différents canaux, que du bonheur ! Maintenant, pour avoir la résolution native de mon écran, j'ai du bidouiller mon xorg.conf, et là j'étais très content d'avoir une certaine expérience acquise avec Gentoo.

Je vais bientôt recevoir un nouveau portable, et je dois dire que je suis en grand hésitage si je dois installer KUbuntu ou Gentoo x86 dessus:

- bon support de suspend2 avec Gentoo que je devrais bidouiller avec Ubuntu

- les scripts/fichiers de conf Gentoo sont quand même plus systématiques et clairs.

- un système stable, performant et facile à maintenir avec Ubuntu, ce qui est cool pour un vrai ordi de travail (avec un minimum de bidouille)

Si le passage de Dapper Drake à Edgy Eft se passe sans encombre et que je n'ai que suspend2 à bidouiller, je pense que je vais craquer ...

Maintenant, je pense que Gentoo est super quand on veut avoir un super contrôle sur son système (genre pour en faire un serveur de fichiers/passerelle/mail par exemple), mais il faut avoir un temps énorme à y consacrer. Or, ce temps je ne l'ai plus ...   :Sad:  (en plus, avec mon système Linux embarqué, je bidouille encore plus que sous Gentoo, donc j'apprends encore).

Voilà Dapsaille, je pense qu'on ressent un peu tous ce qui te fait partir, moi le premier. Mais heureusement, vu que je n'ai pas d'applis Windows indispensables pour mon boulot (si ce n'est le logiciel de Design électronique, mais bon, dans mon cas VMWare avec la licence de l'Uni fait très bien l'affaire) je peux rester (et j'y ai même avantage) dans le monde Linux.

En conclusion, le monde GNU c'est n'est pas seulement Gentoo, chacun a ses avantages et ses inconvénients, à nous de savoir profiter de cette diversité selon nos besoins (possibilité que nous n'avons pas avec Windows).

J'espère que je n'ai pas trop fait dans le off-topic, c'est la fin de ce gros post, à vous les studios !

----------

## kwenspc

Si vous devez changer, passez sous Debian au moins. (et pas sous un erzats de Debian...   :Razz:  )

----------

## Longfield

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Si vous devez changer, passez sous Debian au moins. (et pas sous un erzats de Debian...   )

 

whouah le méchant troll !  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  apparament notre ami kwenspc n'aime pas Ubuntu   :Laughing: 

développe un peu, ça m'intéresse d'avoir des avis de Gentooistes à ce sujet maintenant que j'y ai touché

----------

## Temet

C'est bizarre mais j'ai testé Kubuntu il y a peu sur mon laptop (m'a servi pour installer Gentoo car carte réseau pas reconnue, ni sous Knoppix (module r1000 à la con)) ... et je l'ai trouvé louuurrrrdeeee et leeeennnnttttteeeeeeeeeee! Bref, ça m'a étonné. C'est dommage, elle m'avait tout reconnu. Pis je me dis : "Ah merde, c'est une binaire avec un noyal pas optimisé du tout" ... et je comprends vite que mon SMP (core duo), je l'ai dans le baba. Bon, après tout, Kubuntu c'est censé être un truc de noob, je pose le kernel SMP, je reboot dessus ... ouais, super, tout ce qui avait été reconnu ne l'est plus et plus rien ne marche. Tant pis, je passe sur le kernel à la con de base, je mets nvidia (oui je voulais en profiter pour tester compiz) .... plus de serveur X ... pourtant des drivers nvidia, j'en ai posé sur Gentoo, Fedora, Debian, Arch, Suse ... sans jamais aucun soucis.

Donc bon, j'ai une tendance à nettement relativiser sur (Ku|Xu|Edu|U)buntu et surtout à ne pas comprendre pourquoi tout le monde se carresse en y pensant.

J'ai testé aussi openSuse, je l'ai quand même trouvée vachement mieux.

Après, que ce soit l'une ou l'autre, je me suis trouvé avec une tapé de softs et services dont je n'avais rien à foutre ... et c'est ptet ça plus que tout qui me tient sur Gentoo en ce moment : les installations des autres distros sont de moins en moins configurables.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Après, que ce soit l'une ou l'autre, je me suis trouvé avec une tapé de softs et services dont je n'avais rien à foutre ... et c'est ptet ça plus que tout qui me tient sur Gentoo en ce moment : les installations des autres distros sont de moins en moins configurables.

 

C'est ce qui me tient (très) loin des autres distributions depuis maintenant 4 ans. L'installation graphique (et la sélection/suppression des innombrables paquets inutiles) me dégoute tellement que je préfère partir de presque rien avec Gentoo mais avoir un truc aux p'tits oignons.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est bizarre mais j'ai testé Kubuntu il y a peu sur mon laptop (m'a servi pour installer Gentoo car carte réseau pas reconnue, ni sous Knoppix (module r1000 à la con)) ... et je l'ai trouvé louuurrrrdeeee et leeeennnnttttteeeeeeeeeee! Bref, ça m'a étonné. C'est dommage, elle m'avait tout reconnu. Pis je me dis : "Ah merde, c'est une binaire avec un noyal pas optimisé du tout" ... et je comprends vite que mon SMP (core duo), je l'ai dans le baba. Bon, après tout, Kubuntu c'est censé être un truc de noob, je pose le kernel SMP, je reboot dessus ... ouais, super, tout ce qui avait été reconnu ne l'est plus et plus rien ne marche. Tant pis, je passe sur le kernel à la con de base, je mets nvidia (oui je voulais en profiter pour tester compiz) .... plus de serveur X ... pourtant des drivers nvidia, j'en ai posé sur Gentoo, Fedora, Debian, Arch, Suse ... sans jamais aucun soucis.
> 
> Donc bon, j'ai une tendance à nettement relativiser sur (Ku|Xu|Edu|U)buntu et surtout à ne pas comprendre pourquoi tout le monde se carresse en y pensant.
> 
> J'ai testé aussi openSuse, je l'ai quand même trouvée vachement mieux.
> ...

 

+1 \o/

[avis perso qui n'engage que moi et qui n'est en aucun cas un lancé de troll] 

Ubuntu est un erzats de Debian parce qu'ils ne font que "packagé" (au sens "emballage" du terme) une Debian. Comme dit Temet, y a vraiment pas de quoi se "caresser". C'est les mecs de Debian qui fournissent toute la base, tout le coeur du système. Après eux ne font qu'une intégration (certes pas mal réussis, je vais pas dénigrer bêtement non plus) mais ça reste du Debian. Nommer ça comme si c'était une nouvelle distribution je trouve ça un peu gonflé! Et j'ai ouï dire (peut être que cela à changé), que les mecs d'ubuntu prenaient très facilement de Debian mais ne contribuaient pas à l'inverse pour Debian. Et pour avoir travaillé un peu quand même sous Debian, je vois vraiment aucun interêt d'aller sous ubuntu. (mais alors aucun, si ce n'est quand on est total débutant et encore, pour ça y a mandriva ou fedora ou encore OpenSuse).

(Bon sinon il est vrai, la philosophie "strict" de Debian fait qu'il faut savoir bidouiller un minimum pour installer des "blobs" et autes petites joyeusetés "non-freesoftware compliant".)

[/avis perso]

----------

## Temet

Bon, histoire de pas être de mauvaise foi, on m'a dit (ok, j'ai un pote pro Kubuntu à mort et qui s'investi pas mal dedans, c'est ma source "officielle") qu'Ubuntu redistribuait assez gentiment les paquets.

Sinon, faut leur reconnaître une putain de bonne intégration du bural.

Pis sinon, faut savoir que les utilisateurs (de plus en plus nombreux) de Beryl peuvent dire merci à Ubuntu, car c'est la communauté Ubuntu qui a forké tout ça et dev le bouzin.

... bon, je vais chercher un thé ... je me sens mal après toutes ces éloges sur Ubuntu  :Mad: 

----------

## Mickael

Et tu commences à régresser : tu nous parles comme les jeun's en SMS... yo!  :Laughing:  

----------

## Magic Banana

J'alimente le troll :  :Razz: 

Mandriva / Fedora / Suse = l'enfer des RPM, des communautés bofs, peu d'esprit logiciel libre (et en plus les incessantes demandes de devenir membre pour Mandriva)

Ubuntu = aptitude (ya bon), une communauté très (très) nombreuse et efficace (y compris en français), l'esprit logiciel libre

Bref, personnellement je conseille toujours Ubuntu aux newbies, puis, après quelques mois de découverte (c'est quoi un logiciel libre / un gestionnaire de paquet / un serveur graphique / ... ?, Comment trouver de l'aide ?, Comment faire de la gestion basique de fichier en bash / éditer avec Emacs ?, etc.), Gentoo bien sûr !

----------

## Temet

Fedora pas l'esprit logiciel libre?????????? T'es malade toi o_O'

C'est pas dans leurs dépôts officiels que tu trouveras un drivers proprio mon grand.

@MickTux : c'est quoi cette insulte suprême que tu me sors là? Ou t'as vu du SMS?? o_O

Attention hein, sinon je sors le taquet derrière l'oreille par temps froid!   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Et voila ... 3 jours sous windows et tout le monde se bat ici ^^

 J'ai trouvé vos arguments très intéressants, vos lancers de trolls très marrant ... 

mais je le répète, je veux être un end-user (meme si l'arrivée de mon x2 me titille déja pour la gentoo)

et je m'y tiendrais au moins le temps de refaire surface sur le plan professionnel/personnel ...

 trop de temp de passé sous gentoo/ubuntu/debian/opensuse/mandriva pour installer le moindre driver/soft ...

voili voilou ^^

----------

## Mickael

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Et voila ... 3 jours sous windows et tout le monde se bat ici ^^
> 
>  J'ai trouvé vos arguments très intéressants, vos lancers de trolls très marrant ... 
> 
> mais je le répète, je veux être un end-user (meme si l'arrivée de mon x2 me titille déja pour la gentoo)
> ...

 

ON décode le message : Je pars....3jours.....l'arrivée de mon x2 me titille déja pour la gentoo. Voilà fin commentaire  :Wink: 

Maintenant Temet : Prends un bidon de thé   :Very Happy:   t'es à fleur de peau, j'ai dit tu "commences"  (du bural, dev le bouzin...) le sms te guette   :Wink:  je suis taquin aujourd'hui...  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Et voila ... 3 jours sous windows et tout le monde se bat ici ^^
> 
>  J'ai trouvé vos arguments très intéressants, vos lancers de trolls très marrant ... 
> 
> mais je le répète, je veux être un end-user (meme si l'arrivée de mon x2 me titille déja pour la gentoo)
> ...

 

Meuhh ... et voila on réduit mes propos ...

 J'adore ce forum et j'y trainerais encore mais c'est vrai que ... bah je suis content de mon winXP qui plante pas (encore) et j'ai gagné en productivité ...Last edited by dapsaille on Thu Oct 05, 2006 9:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ubuntu = aptitude (ya bon), une communauté très (très) nombreuse et efficace (y compris en français), l'esprit logiciel libre
> 
> 

 

aptitude est dans Debian à l'origine (y aussi Synaptics, mais tout ça ce ne sont que des front-end à apt)

et pour "l'esprit logiciel-libre" on repassera, il est tout de même moins "clean" que celui de Debian (qui passe souvent pour être assez extrêmiste, enfin ils 

assument)

----------

## Temet

@dapsaille : oui alors, pas convaincu.

Sous Gentoo, tu peux perdre du temps à bidouiller et tout mettre à jour, mais rien ne t'y oblige.

Sous WinXP ... euh, tu ne peux rien faire, donc forcément tu ne perds pas de temps.

Bref, moi je dis qu'une fois ta Gentoo posée, tu perds du temps que si tu le veux bien!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Le temps que tu perds à compiler sous gentoo tu le perds à scanner les virus sous windows   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @dapsaille : oui alors, pas convaincu.
> 
> Sous Gentoo, tu peux perdre du temps à bidouiller et tout mettre à jour, mais rien ne t'y oblige.
> 
> Sous WinXP ... euh, tu ne peux rien faire, donc forcément tu ne perds pas de temps.
> ...

 

Ok ..

Donne moi une méthode pour faire en sorte que ma HP PSC 2210 ne me force pas à redémarrer hplip de temps en temps avec cups .

Comment faire fonctionner lightwave

Comment syncroniser mon smartphone avec thunderbird/evolution (par syncro j'entends contacts, rdv, notes)

Comment jouer à mes jeux favoris (Oblivion, City Life)

Comment monter mes vidéos de rendus 3d sans crash (genre Première , cinelerra crashe tout le temps et Lives est trop basique)

Comment utiliser ma TNT qui n'est pas gérée sous linux .

 Pendant 8 ans j'ai pesté contre les fabricants/editeurs ... pendant 8 ans j'ai été extrémiste dans mes propos et mes actes envers l'informatique ... pendant 8 ans j'ai rêvé ..

EDIT=Attention je parle bien du Workstation la ... pas de mon serveur qui scanne mon réseau régulièrement (la joie du gigabit) ni mes mails ^^ donc coté virus ca fait un moment que ma nana qui tourne sous Xp ne s'est pas plainte ... j'espère que ca feras de même avec moi 

 Maintenant je suis lassé ... ce n'est pas un pamphlet contre les LL ni Gentoo loin de la je respecte et aime ces produits ainsi que les communautés qui la font vivre/progresser ...

Mais je me place en End-User et la c'est la cata absolue au vu de mes besoins d'UTILISATION .. pas de paluchage (et dieu seul sais que j'aime tester les kernel-mm et autres joyeusetées)...

----------

## Temet

:/

Bon, je déclare forfait, il a coulé mon porte-avions là :/

----------

## Mickael

Pour le smartphone :

 *Quote:*   

> Au bout de mes recherches je tombe sur un couple gagnant :
> 
>     * Raki un équilant d'Activesync.
> 
>     * Synce Tolls, des outils de synchro pour périphérique.
> ...

 

la source :

http://www.kakesa.net/?Pda-smartphone

ou encore ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Linux Journal (24 mars 2005)
> 
> Dovid Kopel, un utilisateur Gentoo et régulier des Forums, a rédigé un « howto » détaillé pour synchroniser un « smartphone » Treo 650 à l'aide de Bluetooth en utilisant une station sous Gentoo Linux. Son article décrit les modifications nécessaires à la configuration du kernel afin de pouvoir accéder à l'adaptateur bluetooth USB qu'il utilise, l'installation et la configuration des paquets et l'utilisation du téléphone pour synchroniser des applications comme les calendriers ou carnets d'addresses. Il connecte également la machine Linux à Internet à l'aide du PDA sous Palm OS 5 !
> 
> 

 

La source :

http://www.gentoo.org/news/fr/gwn/20050328-newsletter.xml

Et si tu es sous kde alors c'est ici : http://www.ubix.org/?msg=11,84

Bon maintenant tu n'as plus d'excuse pour ton gadjet : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USB Killer est un programme proposé en exclusivité par Smartphone France qui va révolutionner, enfin presque, les synchronisations Windows Mobile 5.
> 
> Ce programme permet en effet à tous les appareils sous systèmes Microsoft Windows Mobile 5.0 de dialoguer en mode série avec ActiveSync comme cela était précédemment le cas avec les versions antérieures de Microsoft Windows Mobile (Smartphone 2002, Windows Mobile 2003, Windows Mobile 2003 SE, ...).
> ...

 

http://www.pocketpcfrance.info/default.asp?r=actu&ID=4502

----------

## dapsaille

Merci mais la dernière version de Synce plante avec multysinc :p

 j'ai déja retourné le problème, la solution aurais été synce-konnector mais au bout de 4 heures j'ai craqué ... 

activesync s'installe en 5 minutes et ca marche ....

Le LL c'est bien quand ca fonctionne et que ce n'est pas compliqué à utiliser ...   :Wink: 

Edit=

Le Usb killer je connais déja :p

Windows Mobile 2003 SE pas 2005.. 

j'ai eu un 2005 et j'ai posté la news sur la ML de synce et il est dit que ca ne fonctionne pas de toutes facons sous linux malgré ce qui est dit par certains .. j'ai testé ca ne fonctionne pas ^^

 Humblement je peux dire que j'ai creusé avec attention mes problèmes avant de les dénoncer ... je ne dit pas ca marche pas c'est pourri je dis dommage ce n'est pas encore au point .. laissons le temps ^^

----------

## Oupsman

Laissons le temps, mais perso ca fait 8 ans que j'attends un soft à la Vue Esprit sous Linux. Et m'est avis que je vais attendre encore longtemps  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour le support du matos sous Linux, tout vient à point à qui sait attendre. 

Concernant les virus, je dirais ceci (et après j'arrête sur ces trolls stupides) : le principal virus sous Windows est situé entre la chaise et le clavier ....

----------

## dapsaille

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Laissons le temps, mais perso ca fait 8 ans que j'attends un soft à la Vue Esprit sous Linux. Et m'est avis que je vais attendre encore longtemps 
> 
> Pour le support du matos sous Linux, tout vient à point à qui sait attendre. 
> 
> Concernant les virus, je dirais ceci (et après j'arrête sur ces trolls stupides) : le principal virus sous Windows est situé entre la chaise et le clavier ....

 

+2

----------

## DuF

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   @dapsaille : oui alors, pas convaincu.
> 
> Sous Gentoo, tu peux perdre du temps à bidouiller et tout mettre à jour, mais rien ne t'y oblige.
> 
> Sous WinXP ... euh, tu ne peux rien faire, donc forcément tu ne perds pas de temps.
> ...

 

Moi ce qui m'étonne dans tout ça, c'est que si réellement ça fait 8 ans que tu es sensible à linux, alors pourquoi tu achètes du matériel qui ne fonctionne pas sous linux ? Ca, c'est le comportement d'un mec sous windows et qui veut essayer linux, lui peut être excuser. Mais un mec sensible aux LL, surtout depuis 8 ans, a certainement du changer sa manière d'acheter du matériel informatique......... Personnellement, ça fait longtemps que je n'achète plus rien qui ne soit pas compatible linux, mes derniers achats (wifi, webcam, imprimante, etc....) l'ont été en fonction du critère de compatibilité totale (voir dans le meilleur des cas avec la disponibilité d'un driver libre).

Autant j'accepte les remarques sur les logiciels professionnels ou les jeux non disponibles sous linux, autant concernant le matériel, je trouve ça fort de café. Car effectivement, je trouve normal que quelqu'un qui veuille jouer aux derniers jeux en date utilise windows, pour moi cela ne change rien par rapport à l'utilisation d'une console. Pareil pour l'utilisation d'outil style première etc... 

Mais pour le matériel... je ne comprends pas que les achats ne soient pas fait en fonction !

Mais bon je te rassure, je n'ai rien contre toi, juste que je trouve 50% de tes arguments non recevables   :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Après, que ce soit l'une ou l'autre, je me suis trouvé avec une tapé de softs et services dont je n'avais rien à foutre ... et c'est ptet ça plus que tout qui me tient sur Gentoo en ce moment : les installations des autres distros sont de moins en moins configurables. 
> 
> C'est ce qui me tient (très) loin des autres distributions depuis maintenant 4 ans. L'installation graphique (et la sélection/suppression des innombrables paquets inutiles) me dégoute tellement que je préfère partir de presque rien avec Gentoo mais avoir un truc aux p'tits oignons.

 +1.

Déjà que je pars d'un stage1 pour installer Gentoo parce que le stage3 utilise des useflags que je ne veut pas (et donc installe des paquets inutiles), je me vois mal utiliser une Madriva qui installe plein de truc par défaut.

----------

## kopp

Enlight : shoryuken, suffit de prendre le coup de main, après on s'en sort. Plus dur, le double 360 de Zangief ou les super-summersault de Guile (ententre, furie)

Bon j'ai quand même galéré pour finiur Alpha3 en Hard3 au clavier alors que ça se fait sans probleme en hard5 à la manette.

Au passage, Ryu > Ken   :Wink: 

Anigel: moi je trouve que des jolis trolls d'adieu, on pourrait pas faire mieux pour lui montrer notre sympathie  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ubuntu est un erzats de Debian parce qu'ils ne font que "packagé" (au sens "emballage" du terme) une Debian. Comme dit Temet, y a vraiment pas de quoi se "caresser". C'est les mecs de Debian qui fournissent toute la base, tout le coeur du système. Après eux ne font qu'une intégration (certes pas mal réussis, je vais pas dénigrer bêtement non plus) mais ça reste du Debian. Nommer ça comme si c'était une nouvelle distribution je trouve ça un peu gonflé! Et j'ai ouï dire (peut être que cela à changé), que les mecs d'ubuntu prenaient très facilement de Debian mais ne contribuaient pas à l'inverse pour Debian. Et pour avoir travaillé un peu quand même sous Debian, je vois vraiment aucun interêt d'aller sous ubuntu. (mais alors aucun, si ce n'est quand on est total débutant et encore, pour ça y a mandriva ou fedora ou encore OpenSuse). 

 

Faux. Le meilleur exemple arrive avec Edgy Eft et son nouveau démon d'initialisation "Upstart". Je vous laisse lire cet article pour plus de détails. Si vous voulez toute la specification technique elle est là. Si Upstart constitue de l'emballage et ne fait pas partie du coeur du système alors je n'y connais vraiment rien...

Et en plus des avantages de design, le gain en temps semblent époustouflant si on en crois cette review de Kubuntu Edgy Eft Beta :

 *Quote:*   

> Finally the installation completed and I could boot up. I hit the restart button, and noticed that the system went pretty much straight into the KDE log-on. That's strange, I thought. Well, maybe the install CD's boot process served for the first log-on, and the machine didn't really reboot. So I hit reboot one more time, and got the same result. In disbelief, I rebooted again. And again.
> 
> To say that boot-up speed has been improved is like saying that 14.4k modems are a bit slower than an E1 cable. The difference is jaw-dropping. The screen first outputs some esoteric Linux information, which takes a couple of seconds, and then just when you expect the loader screen to appear, the KDE log-on screen pops up instead. I know they've been working on the init process, making it less linear and more of an events-based system with some nifty caching, but I had no idea it would be so effective. Remember, this isn't on the fastest machine either.

 

Tout ce qui sort des développeurs Ubuntu est libre. Le fait que certains debianeux refusent d'y puiser est un autre problème.

Désolé de relancer le troll (mais bon, soyons honnête, c'est tellement bon de troller !  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faux. Le meilleur exemple arrive avec Edgy Eft et son nouveau démon d'initialisation "Upstart". 

 

Et bien pour continuer le troll. Pourquoi refaire la roue alors qu'initng ( http://www.initng.org/ ) existe déjà depuis quelques temps et est nettement plus avancé   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon Debian ne peut récupérer de trucs venant d'ubuntu pour une seule est bonne raison : ubuntu va fortement à l'encontre de la "philosophie" Debian (qui est comme je l'ai déjà dit quelque peu "extremiste", mais c'est comme ça). ubuntu ne suit pas le même chemin pour valider les paquet d'instable vers stable, ni l'insertion de blobs etc... Enfin passons : c'est un problème qui ne regarde que Debian après tout. Et puis allez : j'arrête le troll  :Wink:   (ubuntu ça reste malgré tout incomparablement mieux que ... ouinouin)

Enfin, continuez de vous cherchez des excuses pour laisser tomber gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bandes de lâcheurs!!!  :Laughing: 

 Eh, je déconne hein! ^^ 

----------

## Longfield

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Faux. Le meilleur exemple arrive avec Edgy Eft et son nouveau démon d'initialisation "Upstart".  
> 
> Et bien pour continuer le troll. Pourquoi refaire la roue alors qu'initng ( http://www.initng.org/ ) existe déjà depuis quelques temps et est nettement plus avancé  
> ...

 

Juste à ce sujet-là, un post très intéressant (mais bon, forcément pas objectif) du blog du développeur d'upstart: http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2006/08/26/upstart-in-universe. Il y a justement une comparaison d'upstart avec les autres systèmes, dont initng.

----------

## CryoGen

D'ailleur je vois de plus en plus de monde parler de initng ! y'a pas un basculement prévu pour la gentoo d'ici pas trop longtemps (officiel je veux dire, avec les scripts qui vont bien  :Wink: ) ?

----------

## truc

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> Juste à ce sujet-là, un post très intéressant (mais bon, forcément pas objectif) du blog du développeur d'upstart: http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2006/08/26/upstart-in-universe. Il y a justement une comparaison d'upstart avec les autres systèmes, dont initng.

 

Surtout quand on sait que si on veut qu'initng fonctionne un peu comme upstart ( qui est un "event-based system" ) il suffit d'écrire un plugin pour initng, ça tombe bien, puisque tout le fonctionnement d'initng modulé en plugins, donc un de plus ou un de moins, on peut vraiment faire ce qu'on veut.

----------

## Temet

Ouais, m'enfin si on enlève la mauvaise foi, faut reconnaître que chez eux ça marche tout seul ... quand tu vois les scripts que tu dois te taper avec initng pour ça que marche chez nous, tu repasseras.

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, ben tout ce que j'ai a dire, moi, c'est encore une fois.. Tant que dapsaille ne quitte pas le forum, je lui en veux pas  :Smile: 

Apres tout, il l'a dit lui-meme, il veut jouer! Linux c'est un joujou, Windows c'est pour faire joujou (je vais me prendre de ces baffes, moi).

Tous les OS ont un but bien defini, et Windows remplit mieux l'interet de dapsaille que Linux. Je trouve que c'est sacrement bien de savoir choisir, moi!

----------

## yoyo

upstart, initng, tout ça ça ne vaut rien face à einit (page du projet : http://einit.sourceforge.net !! (perso, j'ai rien compris à ses explications  :Mr. Green:  ).

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais, m'enfin si on enlève la mauvaise foi, faut reconnaître que chez eux ça marche tout seul ... quand tu vois les scripts que tu dois te taper avec initng pour ça que marche chez nous, tu repasseras.

 

Personnellement, je ne fais pas tourner tout un tas de trucs, mais je n'ai pas d'accrochage particulier... (j'en ai eu au début, quand c'était pas encore au point mais maintenant c'est plutôt sympa:) ).

M'enfin, j'essaie de convaincre personne en fait.. j'en ai trop rien à faire...

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Anigel: moi je trouve que des jolis trolls d'adieu, on pourrait pas faire mieux pour lui montrer notre sympathie 

 

Nous commençons à troller( bus) aussi bien que sous window-land. :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il va donc rester   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

CQFD.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

>  Personnellement, je ne fais pas tourner tout un tas de trucs, mais je n'ai pas d'accrochage particulier... (j'en ai eu au début, quand c'était pas encore au point mais maintenant c'est plutôt sympa:) ). 

 

Ben en fait vu que mon matos est compatible linux (tablette entre autre) moi non plus, ma carte wifi (WPCB 152G) peut être, j'ai pas trop regardé par contre j'ai essayé 5min de la faire fonctionner sous windows ça po fonctionné non plus   :Laughing: 

(en plus je m'en fiche royalement)

Pour la TV quand on est chez free on peut faire des choses sympa avec vlc mais chui pas dégroupé  j'ai pas vraiment regardé a ca  :Crying or Very sad: 

enfin j'verrais si j'ai pas de prob inattendu ma commande va arriver mais bon je pense pas, en tout cas avec tout ca je vais pouvoir faire de super trucs, sous windows ça serait pas la même histoire disons que je serais tellement limité que je pourrais rien faire de convenable avec, finalement en y réfléchissant 2s pour moi c'est un peu l'inverse.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Personnellement, ça fait longtemps que je n'achète plus rien qui ne soit pas compatible linux, mes derniers achats (wifi, webcam, imprimante, etc....) l'ont été en fonction du critère de compatibilité totale (voir dans le meilleur des cas avec la disponibilité d'un driver libre).

 

T'as bien de la chance. En théorie. 

En pratique t'as beau te renseigner partout, parcourir des forums et toussa, t'as beau avoir changé ta manière d'acheter,y'a souvent des coups de pas de chance. Un exemple ? 

[ma vie] 

J'ai voulu installer le wifi sur ma machine (amd64, gcc4.1). Je me renseigne, et je finis par tomber sur le projet rt2x00 qui s'attaque aux drivers libres pour chipset ralink. Ouéé, cool. Je vais sur la page hardware, et je repère la Linksys WMP54G, qu'est dispo chez le revendeur du coin, a priori c'est du rt2500. J'achète, je monte, un petit lspci, et là c'est plus du rt2500 mais du rt61. (le fabriquant a changé, c'est pas marqué sur la boite) Compile pas en amd64 gcc4.1 ... pouf pouf, baisé.

[/ma vie]

Alors l'énervement / coup de mou de dapsaille, il est compréhensible. (même si je retournerai pas sous windows).

(autre exemple : le scanner à négatifs)

----------

## PabOu

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Nommer ça comme si c'était une nouvelle distribution je trouve ça un peu gonflé!

 

Je reprends mon ancien OS, je change la couleur des fenêtres, j'ajoute un chien dans la fenêtre de recherche et j'appelle ça un nouvel OS ("pire" encore que le mot "distribution").. Et encore "pire" (si si, c'est possible), je le fais payer tout comme l'ancien et je fais croire que la mise à jour est obligatoire...

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> que les mecs d'ubuntu prenaient très facilement de Debian mais ne contribuaient pas à l'inverse pour Debian.

 

Faut pas se leurrer, les mecs d'ubuntu bossent aussi... Et Gentoo se sert de leurs patches (si si ! j'ai déjà vu portage appliquer des xxxxx-ubuntu-xxxx.patch)

Maintenant si debian se sert du travail d'ubuntu ou pas... c'est leur problème (ca à déjà été dit, et je le redit)

edit :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Cela me rappelle d'ailleurs cet article mentionnée dans la dernière newsletter.

 

Avis à ceux qui attendent la traduction de cette nouvelle newsletter en attente de relecture/correction :

Si vous souhaitez que titoucha se bouge les fesses et se mette au boulot, tapez 1Si vous souhaitez que Leander256 se remue les plumes et se mette au boulot, tapez 2

Comment ca "si vous voulez que PabOu bosse un peu, tappez-LE" ??? NON MAIS DITES-DONC ?!!?

----------

## yuk159

Bon allez, mon petit dernier pour la route, [ma life] dans mon taf l'hégémonie de Adobe n'est plus à démontrer, et quelque part, elle est totalement justifié (surtout depuis la sortie des suite CS qui te propose le tout PAO en un), ces produits sont réellement exellents, facile à utiliser etc etc... et il me serait très facile d'y retourner puisque 1) j'en possède toujours la licence 2) "mes amis" graphistes m'y poussent tous les jours que dieu fait (parfois ce serait bien pratique d'avoir le machin de la mort de toshop).

Pour la 3D, c'est pareil, j'utilisai en milieu pro maya/metalray et je passe sur blender/yafray.

Je ne parle pas de problèmes avec mon matos, mais j'en ai aussi un ou deux.

Pourquoi je ne retourne pas vers Windows alors que ce serais tellement simple ? peut-être parce parce que secrètement je rêve d'un monde plus humain que celui qu'on me propose, et que les logiciels libres proposent une vision qui me convient (peut-être parce que aujourd'huit j'ai des habitudes qui me font pester contre tels ou tels chose sur Win  :Wink: ).

Et tant pis si ça reste un rêve, au moins j'aurais fais cet effort, pour moi mème.[/ma life]

Enfin voilà vous avez compris je pense ou je voulais en venir et je vais m'arréter là.

Les problèmes y'en a, on choisi de les affronter ou non, il n'y a pas pour autant de mauvais choix, juste un choix : libre ou proprio.

@+

----------

## Enlight

Alors en vrac :

1) ubuntu c'est la pire cata que j'ai jamais utilisée, en gros ça combine les chtis emm... de nux avec une gestion foireuse à la win, d'ailleurs j'ai jamais autant segfaulté que quand j'étais sous kubuntu, c'est la première fois de ma vie aussi qie j'ai pas réussi à suivre un how-to (pour les win32codecs). Mais si on veut troller je propose qu'on se fasse un topic dédié.

1b) En revanche sur le papier upstart est le seul qui me semble avoir un design cohérent, à l'opposé absolu d'initng.

2) yuk159 je serais vraiment interessé que tu nous expliques un peu comment faire tourner le pack CS et maya sous win (je suis vraiment pas famillier de wine) car ça m'aiderais à faire switcher un ami qui en a envie depuis longtemps mais bloque à cause de ce genre de logiciels. Là aussi par contre u=on devrait peut être ce faire ça dans un autre topic.

3) Perso je m'en pète que Dapsaille passe à win, pour moi il a plus rien a prouver, il a largement réussi à maitriser la bête et de toute façon a mon avis son intérêt ne s'éteindra pas comme ça. Puis tant qu'il promet de venir faire un coucou ne serait-ce que dans les off-topics, tout va bien.

*/ Par contre si c'est ta copîne que te force, propose lui un compromis en la faisant passer au caniche nain si tu passes à win ^_^  (j'espère que ma mémoire est bonne sur ce coup là)*/

4) J'avoue perso ressentir un certaine fatigue par rapport à gentoo, et honnetement je crois parfois plus y rester parceque j'aime la communauté francophone que le système en sois. En réalité je ressens également le double tiraillement entre l'envie de full control à la LFS, et encore j'dis LFS mais bon hein pas obligeé de suivre à la lettre (p'tain laissez moi changer mon ABI si j'veux etc... tien pourquoi mon gcc compilé avec -static dans les CFLAGS est lié à 6 ou 7 libs??? o_O) et celle de retrouver ma vie sociale d'antan...

5) Puisqu'on en est là dapsaille, j'aimerais bien savoir la vérité sur ton avatar... j'ai toujours eu l'impression qu'y avait un chien qui faisait du chopper sur une bouteille de yop... (me frappe pas j suis pas doué pour les avatars, le précédent de yoyo m'a fallu 6 mois pour caler que c'était un ping... manchot pardon, et celui de scout avant de connaître Naruto j'avais même pas calé que c'était un bonhomme...   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Enlight on Fri Oct 06, 2006 12:54 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Enlight : shoryuken, suffit de prendre le coup de main, après on s'en sort. Plus dur, le double 360 de Zangief ou les super-summersault de Guile (ententre, furie)
> 
> Bon j'ai quand même galéré pour finiur Alpha3 en Hard3 au clavier alors que ça se fait sans probleme en hard5 à la manette.
> 
> Au passage, Ryu > Ken  
> ...

 

Oh putain, je viens de voir!!! alors je m'excuse mais ça va double poster troller tout ce que vou voulez mais y'a des trucs que je peux pas laisser dire!!!!!

Alors qu'on soit clair, Ken est mille fois mieux que Ryu qu'est tout raide dans ses mouvements et qu'a son sho-ryu-ken qui va pas loin du tout. de plus la roulade de ken est souvent très efficace (surtout pour les super alphas cancel). de même le mouvement avec tous les kicks qui finit en hurricane kick est bien supérieur à tous les alphas de ryu (celui avec 2 fois abs arrière plus kick).

Maintenant coco quand t'auras un Ryu level 32 on en reparleras!!! nanmého!!!! vient avec ton ryu péter là gueule à 4 Akumas puis à shin Akuma!!!!!

Pis d'4b0rD m3M3 70n 3vil RyU 1l v4uT p4S Un3 C4h0u3t3 N4!!!

(mille pardons à dapsaille mais y'a sujêt sensible là)

edit : en fait non pas pardon, s'il veut être end-user c'est avec ce genre de trolls qu'on va réussir à le garder sur le forum ^_^

----------

## yuk159

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 2) yuk159 je serais vraiment interessé que tu nous expliques un peu comment faire tourner le pack CS et maya sous win (je suis vraiment pas famillier de wine) car ça m'aiderais à faire switcher un ami qui en a envie depuis longtemps mais bloque à cause de ce genre de logiciels. Là aussi par contre u=on devrait peut être ce faire ça dans un autre topic.

 

[off]Je crois que je me suis mal exprimé, mon pack CS est bien rangé dans un placard, vu que je n'ai plus Windows et que c'est la seule façon vraiment efficace de faire tourner ces produits pour le travail.

Quand à Maya, il tourne en natif sur Linux, la dernière version (8 ) ne tourne dailleur plus sur MacOSX pour l'instant.

Linux n'est pas une fin en soi, si il n'est pas diposé à changer ces habitudes et à apprendre d'autre softs laisse ton pote utiliser Windows, car de toutes manières c'est ce qu'il finira par faire, et tu risque de perdre du temps pour pas grand chose. Amha [/off]

----------

## titoucha

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avis à ceux qui attendent la traduction de cette nouvelle newsletter en attente de relecture/correction :
> 
> Si vous souhaitez que titoucha se bouge les fesses et se mette au boulot, tapez 1Si vous souhaitez que Leander256 se remue les plumes et se mette au boulot, tapez 2
> ...

 

C'est pas beau de dégonfler les autres   :Laughing: 

Bon j'ai compris je vais aller faire de la relecture.

----------

## Oupsman

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux n'est pas une fin en soi, si il n'est pas diposé à changer ces habitudes et à apprendre d'autre softs laisse ton pote utiliser Windows, car de toutes manières c'est ce qu'il finira par faire, et tu risque de perdre du temps pour pas grand chose. Amha [/off]

 

+1 

L'important c'est d'arriver à bosser comme on le souhaite, avec l'OS qu'on veut. Perso, la philosophie libre, j'en ai rien à f.utre * ! Tout ce que je demande, c'est de pouvoir faire ce que je veux avec mon PC. Et Windows correspond mieux à mes goûts que Linux pour ça. J'utilise cependant pas mal de softs libres sous Windows, comme thunderbird, firefox, OO, gimp et j'en oublie d'autres. 

Franchement, suite à un changement de carte mère, j'ai été obligé de réinstaller Windows sur mon PC (j'ai fais une connerie j'ai oublié d'installer le driver SATA avant d'éteindre). Suite à la réinstallation, j'ai perdu en vitesse et surtout en occupation mémoire. Après le boot, windows me prenait quelque chose comme 160 Mo en RAM, avec quelques trucs chargés. Après installation, j'en suis à 200 Mo  :Rolling Eyes:  Un comble  :Exclamation:  Va falloir que je refasse mon tuning ... 

Sinon, mon serveur XEN profite maintenant de mon ancien proc, et c'est bien agréable de passer d'un Duron 800 à un Sempron 2500+ ...

EDIT :

* du moins sur mon PC de bureau. A part le PC de ma femme, tout le reste est sous Gentoo chez moi.

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Perso, la philosophie libre, j'en ai rien à f.utre * !

 

/me est choqué ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## truc

euh..  *Quote:*   

> Et Windows correspond mieux à mes goûts que Linux pour ça.

  c'est moi ou ça ne correspond pas à ce que tu dis Oupsman

----------

## Oupsman

 *truc wrote:*   

> c'est moi ou ça ne correspond pas à ce que tu dis Oupsman

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Tout dépend de ce que je veux ....

----------

## legabier

Je le comprends....

Après deux ans d'utilisation de Gentoo sur un Pentium 2 (il me sert à la base de routeur), je songe de plus en plus à l'abandonner.

Faire des mises à jour me provoque presque des nausées. Souvent, en plus d'avoir à mettre à jour les fichiers d'/etc, il faut les retrouver parce qu'ils ont changé de place ou de nom. Une mise à jour du noyau c'est encore pire, tout change de place ou de nom dans le menuconfig, bref, t'apprends quelque chose, mais même si tu le gardes en mémoire, ça ne sert à rien puisque ça changera... Marre de ça...

Je continue encore parce que j'ai beaucoup travaillé sur cette machine, elle me rend quand même de loyaux services, mais ça n'empêche pas que je retarde les mises à jour le plus possible pour ne pas me rendre malade trop souvent....

----------

## kwenspc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, continuez de vous cherchez des excuses pour laisser tomber gentoo  
> 
> Bandes de lâcheurs!!! 
> ...

 

Après avoir lu quelques posts (legabier, Oupsman, ...) j'aurais envie de redire la même chose...mais en déconnant beaucoup moins là.  :Neutral: 

@legabier: le "make menuconfig" qui change... ben encore heureux! Atta eh: on est pas là pour "apprendre" bêtement à utiliser un modèle qu'on connait "visuellement" par coeur, on est là pour lire et comprendre ce que l'on fait. Le menuconfig est fait de manière logique, il a parfois des remaniement (pas à chaque maj de noyau, tsss), mais quand on lit les menus ça reste toujours aussi simple. Là je dirais que tu fais preuve de mauvaise foie  :Mr. Green:  . Pour les fichiers conf ok par contre, mais ça c'est vrai sous gentoo que depuis 6 à 8 mois environ. Je crois que la distrib est dans une période de "réforme", de grosses modifs. Mais là encore: ça n'écroule pas un système. Ça va se "tasser". On va bientôt retrouver une stabilité dans ces modifs, maintenant que les gros switch vers xorg7 et gcc4 ont été fait. C'est vrai certaine migrations sont parfois houleuses, mais si ça t'enerve faut en parler aux devs (kopp peut faire passer le message, il est notre représentant).

@Oupsman: la philisophie du libre t'en as rien à fou***? Tu peus expliquer  :Smile:   Parce que sans cette "philosophie" (qui monte, qui monte) on serait étouffé de produits proprio et de brevets et toutes ce mer*** qui petit à petit nous pourrissent carrément nos droits privés. (Enfin ça ne te gène peut-être pas de pirater les logiciels proprios, ou alors t'es riche et tu peus tous te les payer?   :Razz:  ). Enfin tu en as peut-être rien à fou*** non plus que les lobbies de grosses compagnies aient raison du peu de libertés qui nous reste, qu'ils réussissent  à faire pression sur nos gouvernements pour nous pondre des lois liberticides (DADVSI est qu'un petit pas dans ce sens, ils ne s'arreteront pas là) etc... La philosophie du libre au delà du concept de "logiciel gratuit et aux sources ouvertes" c'est aussi un problème d'éthique, économique et politique. (En fait je pense pas que tu en es si rien à fou*** que ça non ?)

Bon eh, Gentoo n'est peut-être pas "parfaite", je le concois, mais les critiques de ce genre on peut pas dire non plus que ce soit très constructif. 

Par exemple ce topic au titre TRÈS accrocheur : why Gentoo sucks, and why it will ultimately die  et bien sa critique au gars est pour une bonne part fondée et même très constructive. Si vous m'avancez des arguments aussi bien calés, alors ok il y aura sans doute matière à discuter. Ça sert à rien de mourronner dans son coin et de finalement tout laisser tomber sans avoir pu en parler aux personnes qui peuvent vous écouter et faire en sorte que ce genre d'incidents arrive de moins en moins.

----------

## Temet

Avec tout ça, c'est vrai que je me dis que j'en ai un peu marre de bidouiller ...

Hier j'ai demandé à un pote : "Ta mission : à mon retour en France, me faire installer Kubuntu (facile) et surtout, m'y faire rester (beaucoup plus difficile)".

Kubuntu, tout simplement car je suis proKDE dans l'âme, donc pas Fedora pour moi, pas d'openSUSE (bah oui, Suse c'est plus ce que c'était) ... et pas mal de devs KDE tournent sous Kubuntu, y compis mon Dieu à moi, Aaron Seigo.

Par contre, je sais que je vais avoir beaucoup de mal si j'arrive pas à virer tous les services et paquets dont je me moque totalement... et quoiqu'il arrive, ca passera par une partition test! (vu le temps d'installation de ma Gentoo, je ne vais pas tenter le diable).

J'ai moins de temps pour mon PC perso, et je reconnais que tester beryl en deux clics et avec l'hibernation out of box, ça me plait bien.

(PS : je change tout le temps d'avis, donc d'ici décembre ... )

----------

## legabier

Haaaaaaa, c'est ça mon mal de tête à chaque fois, c'est seulement de la mauvaise foi!   :Razz: 

Je suis un néophyte, comment veux-tu que je conseil des..... développeurs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Je comprend la moitié de ce que je fais.

Peut-être que je n'ai seulement pas choisi la bonne distribution!

----------

## kwenspc

 *legabier wrote:*   

> Haaaaaaa, c'est ça mon mal de tête à chaque fois, c'est seulement de la mauvaise foi!  
> 
> Je suis un néophyte, comment veux-tu que je conseil des..... développeurs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Je comprend la moitié de ce que je fais.
> 
> Peut-être que je n'ai seulement pas choisi la bonne distribution!

 

Ah mais si au contraire, améliorer gentoo pour qu'elle soit encore plus accessible aux néophytes (sans pour autant devenir un infâme clicodrôme à la ubuntu ^^) ça passe pas l'avis d'utilisateurs comme toi. Hum et puis l'autre moitié que tu ne comprends pas tu l'apprendras encore avec gentoo  :Wink:   et pas avec une distrib qui te fournit tout clé en main sans que tu n'ais rien à faire : là c'est pour le coup que tu ne comprendra rien de ce qui se fait en aval. 

Vu la doc fournit par gentoo (site officiel et wiki : gentoo-wiki.com), je pense que gentoo est la bonne distrib si tu veux comprendres comment tout cela fonctionne. (et je plussoie ta critique des fichiers de conf, ça m'a passablement enervé parfois. surtout quand il s'agit du fichier /etc/conf.d/net par exemple. Il me semble que ce type de migration devrait être beaucoup mieux étudié)

[edit] ah oui aussi: le menuconfig est obligé d'évoluer. Il ne peut en aucun cas rester statique. Le fait d'ajouter tel ou tel support dans le noyau le fait obligatoirement évoluer. Par contre les nom des variables de configuration sont compatibles, toujours. Ce qui fait qu'un .config d'un vieux noyaux, tu le met sur un nouveau et après il ne te reste qu'à vérifier si tout est en ordre. Je sais pas si t'as connu l'époque (pas si lointaine) du 2.4 ou même 2.2, mais c'était bien plus ardue parfois pour comprendre où aller. Dans le 2.6 ils ont fait un bel effort de "rangement" je trouve. [/edit]

----------

## legabier

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Vu la doc fournit par gentoo

 

Ouais et bien parlons-en de la doc et des wiki: jamais à jour, et je ne parle même pas des traductions françaises qui sont encore pire!

Un seul exemple: essayez d'installer un système de traffic shaping avec le wiki, anglais ou français; ils ne sont pas à jour! Si vous êtes néophyte, vous allez en passer des heures dans le menuconfig à chercher tout ce qu'il vous faut!

Oui j'ai appris avec Gentoo, mais je me suis bien plus souvent frappé la tête sur les murs parce que les explications étaient erronées!

----------

## kwenspc

 *legabier wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Vu la doc fournit par gentoo 
> 
> Ouais et bien parlons-en de la doc et des wiki: jamais à jour, et je ne parle même pas des traductions françaises qui sont encore pire!
> 
> Un seul exemple: essayez d'installer un système de traffic shaping avec le wiki, anglais ou français; ils ne sont pas à jour! Si vous êtes néophyte, vous allez en passer des heures dans le menuconfig à chercher tout ce qu'il vous faut!
> ...

 

Ouais bon tu marques un point  :Confused: 

Il faut dire que c'est une très particulier ce dont tu parles là (je sais même ce que c'est ^^)

Et je pense que sur une autre distrib plus "user-friendly" tu serais encore plus dans la panade.

Enfin pour un routeur peut-être qu'en effet tu devrais regarder vers des distribution dédiée.

(hum j'ajouterais que le wiki est fait pas les utilisateurs, pour les utilisateurs. Si tu as trouvés malgré tout, par toi même, la solution à ce que tu voulais tu peus très bien mettre à jour le wiki  ^^)

----------

## legabier

Je tiens à m'excuser, j'ai des problèmes avec gentoo en ce moment et je me suis emporté dans ce fil pour faire passer le temps en attendant des réponses à mes questions dans un autre fil.

Justement, c'était à cause d'un fichier qui a été remplacé depuis ma dernière mise à jour il y a des mois. Je n'ai jamais vu la mention de ce changement, donc c'est des mois plus tard, au redémarrage, que je me retrouve avec le problème... C'est surtout ça qui m'agace de Gentoo...

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Oupsman: la philisophie du libre t'en as rien à fou***? Tu peus expliquer   Parce que sans cette "philosophie" (qui monte, qui monte) on serait étouffé de produits proprio et de brevets et toutes ce mer*** qui petit à petit nous pourrissent carrément nos droits privés. (Enfin ça ne te gène peut-être pas de pirater les logiciels proprios, ou alors t'es riche et tu peus tous te les payer?   ). Enfin tu en as peut-être rien à fou*** non plus que les lobbies de grosses compagnies aient raison du peu de libertés qui nous reste, qu'ils réussissent  à faire pression sur nos gouvernements pour nous pondre des lois liberticides (DADVSI est qu'un petit pas dans ce sens, ils ne s'arreteront pas là) etc... La philosophie du libre au delà du concept de "logiciel gratuit et aux sources ouvertes" c'est aussi un problème d'éthique, économique et politique. (En fait je pense pas que tu en es si rien à fou*** que ça non ?)
> 
> 

 

J'adhère completement à l'esprit du logiciel libre et je reconnais que j'ai été un peu (trop) violent dans mes propos. 

Disons que mon premier critère de choix dans un logiciel, quel qu'il soit, n'est clairement pas le coté libre du soft. Le premier critère ce sont les fonctionnalités, et la simplicité d'utilisation. Après vient en considération le prix, car je compare le soft libre équivalent (quand il existe) au logiciel propriétaire. Et si les fonctionnalités des deux sont proches, voire supérieures (ou si les fonctions en plus ne m'interessent pas), je choisis le soft libre. Mais si un freeware est de meilleure qualité, je prendrais le freeware plutot que le LL. La seule chose qui me fait rester sous Windows, c'est l'image de synthèse. Et me parlez pas de Maya, XSI et consorts, ces machins sont payants aussi sous Linux  :Rolling Eyes:  J'utilise Hexagon 2 ( 199), Poser 6(99) et Vue 5 Esprit (99) sous Windows. Hexagon me sert pour modéliser des trucs. J'utilise par contre Povray 3.6 comme moteur de rendu, car j'ai beaucoup trop de mal avec Truespace (125 ). Oui j'ai payé ces softs les prix indiqués, soit bien moins cher que le prix marché, en profitant des promos des éditeurs. Me parlez pas de Blender SVP, je trouve ce soft bien trop frustre, limite inutilisable ... J'ai essayé, insisté, persisté, surtout avec avoir vu Elephant Dreams, mais non, désolé j'accroche pas. 

Kwenpc, je trouve ton discours passablement stéréotypé. Tu crois que c'est vraiment le LL qui empéche la montée des brevets en tous genre. Faut arrêter l'utopie un jour les mecs ! Vous croyez vraiment que c'est le lobbie des logiciels libres qui a stoppé les brevets logiciels aux frontières de l'Europe ? Moi j'vois plutot ça comme un grand coup de nos chers politicars pour qu'on pense à eux aux prochaines élections. Oubliez quand même pas les politiciens qui n'en ont probablement rien à foutre de vous et surtout rien à foutre du logiciel libre et de le faire perdurer  :Exclamation:  Oubliez pas leur coté menteur et entourloupeur.

Ensuite, sur le coté liberticide de la loi DADVSI, je ne reviendrais pas là dessus. Si elle est liberticide dans les textes, je doute fortement qu'ils soient appliqués stricto sensu .... 

Bon j'arrête là, je suis HS ... 

Enfin, je précise que je n'ai strictement rien contre Gentoo, Linux et le LL en général. Comme je l'ai dis, sur 6 Pc à la maison, 2 sont sous Windows : le mien et celui de ma femme. Le média center est sous Gentoo, le serveur primaire sous Gentoo, le PC pour l'accès à Internet des visiteurs aussi (ras le bol qu'ils prennent mon PC pour ça) et le serveur "joujou" est sous Gentoo.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kwenpc, je trouve ton discours passablement stéréotypé. Tu crois que c'est vraiment le LL qui empéche la montée des brevets en tous genre. Faut arrêter l'utopie un jour les mecs ! Vous croyez vraiment que c'est le lobbie des logiciels libres qui a stoppé les brevets logiciels aux frontières de l'Europe ? Moi j'vois plutot ça comme un grand coup de nos chers politicars pour qu'on pense à eux aux prochaines élections. Oubliez quand même pas les politiciens qui n'en ont probablement rien à foutre de vous et surtout rien à foutre du logiciel libre et de le faire perdurer  Oubliez pas leur coté menteur et entourloupeur.
> 
> 

 

Oui j'avoues c'est un peu rabacheur  :Laughing: 

Ceci dit le logiciel libre apporte une vision différente du marché du logiciel, et je pense fortement qu'on aurait pas eu droit à tant de volonté de la part des grosses firmes de logiciel proprio à mettre du brevet logiciel si le logiciel libre n'existait. Je pense, en partie du moins, que les brevets logiciels sont aussi apparus parque ces messieurs des grosses boîtes cherchent à tout prix à conserver leur égémonie, à contrer cette "menace" que soins les LL (car écnonmiquement les LL prennent une sacrée part de marché! pensez rien qu'à Apache déjà...) et qu'en aucun cas ils ne peuvent changer leur vision du marché du logiciel. (ils ont 40 ans de retard quoi) Maintenant que les LL empêchent les brevets non, mais qu'ils ouvrent un peu les yeux des gens (en général) oui, mais ce n'est malheureusement pas suffisant pour contrer les lobbies du logiciel proprio (le lobby du LL à côté c'est une infime poussière. il n'a pas les moyen d'acheter les legislateurs)

Tout ceci est bien noir. 

Sinon pour le reste je suis entièrement d'accord: pour certains besoins, Linux n'apporte pas de réponses adéquates. Il faut juste espérer que ça changera. Il est toujours mieux d'avoir le choix entre différents produits de niveaux égals que d'être obliger de choisir un seul produit.

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, arretez de vous bagarrer. Manuel, rend la balle a Jean, et Pierre, fait un bisou a Sophie.

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon pour le reste je suis entièrement d'accord: pour certains besoins, Linux n'apporte pas de réponses adéquates. Il faut juste espérer que ça changera. Il est toujours mieux d'avoir le choix entre différents produits de niveaux égals que d'être obliger de choisir un seul produit.

 

Espérons espérons  :Rolling Eyes:  Ca fait jamais que 8 ans que j'attends qu'un soft à la Vue soit développé dans le domaine libre. On trouve bien des générateurs de paysages, mais bon comment dire .... Leur qualité est plus que passable ... 

Je reconnais que dans la catégorie des logiciels généralistes, Blender tire largement son épingle du jeu, mais je n'arrive pas à m'y faire. Vais p'tet ressayer, il fonctionne super bien sous Windows   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, arretez de vous bagarrer. Manuel, rend la balle a Jean, et Pierre, fait un bisou a Sophie.

 

Tes chances de devenir modo remontent  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Visiblement, tout le monde a un graphe de mes chances de devenir modo -- j'ai le droit de le voir?  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Visiblement, tout le monde a un graphe de mes chances de devenir modo -- j'ai le droit de le voir? 

 Et bien ... comment dire ça ... t'as aucune chance !   :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, arretez de vous bagarrer. Manuel, rend la balle a Jean, et Pierre, fait un bisou a Sophie.

 

La photo de Sophie en PM 

tu peux ?

----------

## Trevoke

Nemo, tu vois la porte?

----------

## nemo13

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Nemo, tu vois la porte?

 

Je suis sorti ; je n'ai pas vu Sophie   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ce n'est pas beau de mentir  :Shocked: 

----------

## Trevoke

Yoyo : c'est pas gentil de detruire les illusions d'un enfant innocent.

TOUS CONTRE YOYO! Mettez dans votre signature, en guise de support pour moi,

Trevoke pour modo! Pour une moderation pimentee!  :Laughing: 

Nemo: Chuis desole. Elle y etait y a une seconde. Tu l'as peut-etre faite fuir.

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Yoyo : c'est pas gentil de detruire les illusions d'un enfant innocent.
> 
> TOUS CONTRE YOYO! Mettez dans votre signature, en guise de support pour moi,
> 
> Trevoke pour modo! Pour une moderation pimentee! 
> ...

 

Comment ça??? On t'a pas dit??? le prochain modo c'est moi!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je propse un défi à SFA3 entre Englith et Trevoke ... mais au clavier keytronic ^^

Intéressant les réactions de tout le monde .. vraiment ..

 En ce qui concerne les WIKI +1 ca craint ... 

y'as pas de date clairement définie pour les HOWTO ni même de versions des softs ...

Et Ryu c'est le meilleur ^^

----------

## Trevoke

Excusez-moi, mais on dirait que le defie, c'est moi, donc je choisis l'arme..

Et l'arme, c'est Tekken 5.

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Excusez-moi, mais on dirait que le defie, c'est moi, donc je choisis l'arme..
> 
> Et l'arme, c'est Tekken 5.

 

Mmmh si Jin a gardé les coups de tekken 3 ou tekken tag tournament tu feras pas un pli, le cas échéant c'est Nina Williams qui te pétera les os ^_^

----------

## kopp

De toutes façons, Tekken, c'est le mal. Street Fighter + Garou > 2 * le reste.

Pour Ryu, c'était du gros drole, j'avour que Ken est vachement plus cool que Ryu ( sauf le saut middle kick passage dans le dos de ryu, bien sympa.)

Evil ryu, j'arrête j'en ai marre de me taper shin gouki en boss, il est trop relou  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Jin a une toute nouvelle technique pour le 5, mais y a toujours Devil Jin..

Ceci dit, il a aussi des nouveaux coups. Et je te retame avec n'importe quel perso a part peut-etre Panda et Xiaoyu (me suis pas entraine avec eux...)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pfff vous me faîtes rire avec vos jeux !!!! C'est pas des jeux pour des défi ça !!!!!!   :Wink: 

Régler plutôt vos histoire sur un bon petit barbarian ( emerge barbarian ) !!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Espérons espérons :roll: Ca fait jamais que 8 ans que j'attends qu'un soft à la Vue soit développé dans le domaine libre.

 

Et bien euh.. C'est dans ces cas-la qu'on dit « et qu'est-ce que tu attends pour t'y mettre ? »

Il ne faut pas toujours attendre qu'un autre fasse le boulot. Le LL, c'est bien, mais c'est pas à notre service, on doit tous y mettre du sien. ;-)

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> On trouve bien des générateurs de paysages, mais bon comment dire .... Leur qualité est plus que passable ... 

 

Ben, c'est du libre, tu peux aller voir et modifier les sources pour que ca te convienne mieux

Voilà voilà, j'ai rien contre toi.. mais c'est la deuxième fois que tu le dis dans ce thread alors bon...

----------

## yuk159

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Et me parlez pas de Maya, XSI et consorts, ces machins sont payants aussi sous Linux

 

Heu... juste pour être bien clair : je n'ai jamais dit que Maya été gratuit sous linux  :Confused: 

C'est simplement un des soft propios que j'ai eu l'occase de tester dans une entreprise qui en possédait la licence.

Perso c'est les Poser, Vue et consore dont il ne faut pas me parler, pas parce que ce sont de mauvais produits mais simplement parce qu'ils ne permettent pas l'apprentissage de la 3D (ou de l'image en général) simplement parce qu'ils sont fait pour simplifier le travail, et résultat on se retrouve avec des gens qui apprennent à utiliser tels ou tels soft, mais qui sont bien inccapables de créer la mème chose par eux mème.

Entendons nous bien, je n'ai rien contre le fait de me simplifier la tâche, simplement je pense qu'a trop vouloir se la simplifier on ne fini par ne plus savoir faire grand chose de ces dix doigts.

----------

## dapsaille

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Et me parlez pas de Maya, XSI et consorts, ces machins sont payants aussi sous Linux 
> 
> Heu... juste pour être bien clair : je n'ai jamais dit que Maya été gratuit sous linux 
> 
> C'est simplement un des soft propios que j'ai eu l'occase de tester dans une entreprise qui en possédait la licence.
> ...

 

+1

----------

## Oupsman

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et bien euh.. C'est dans ces cas-la qu'on dit « et qu'est-ce que tu attends pour t'y mettre ? »
> 
> Il ne faut pas toujours attendre qu'un autre fasse le boulot. Le LL, c'est bien, mais c'est pas à notre service, on doit tous y mettre du sien. 
> ...

 

Manque de compétences, et manque de temps pour les acquérir. Si je veux avoir un truc de bonne qualité, il faut que j'oublie l'utilisation de POV comme moteur de rendu, car sur un grand terrain, il consomme bien trop de mémoire (testé). Hors tous les softs du genre testé en libre utilisent POV comme moteur de rendu .... 

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben, c'est du libre, tu peux aller voir et modifier les sources pour que ca te convienne mieux
> 
> 

 

Vu les softs que j'ai regardé, cela revient à le redévelopper entièrement (cf plus haut) 

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voilà voilà, j'ai rien contre toi.. mais c'est la deuxième fois que tu le dis dans ce thread alors bon...

   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  Je suis ouvert au dialogue et je me prête volontier à la critique.

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entendons nous bien, je n'ai rien contre le fait de me simplifier la tâche, simplement je pense qu'a trop vouloir se la simplifier on ne fini par ne plus savoir faire grand chose de ces dix doigts.
> 
> 

 

de ses deux mains gauches   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  (surtout moi)

----------

## yuk159

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> de ses deux mains gauches    (surtout moi)

 

hehe, perso j'aimerais bien avoir deux mains gauches : je suis gauché  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   de ses deux mains gauches    (surtout moi) 
> 
> hehe, perso j'aimerais bien avoir deux mains gauches : je suis gauché 

 

Mieux vaut gauché que fauché   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

T'en as pas encore marre du manque de securite de base de Windows?

(comment ca, je trolle?)

----------

## dapsaille

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> T'en as pas encore marre du manque de securite de base de Windows?
> 
> (comment ca, je trolle?)

 

à quel niveau ? pour mon openoffice ? pour mon firefox ou pour mes jeux ? mon lightwave ?

je te rassure mon update world sur mon serveur s'est bien passé mais je dois avouer avec honte que je me fait ... chier .. sous windows ... 

tout marche ... c'est con mais ca me manque les bidouilles   :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tout marche ... c'est con mais ca me manque les bidouilles  

 

Il va craquer   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trevoke

dapsaille : je te comprends!

Sous Windows, il n'y a absolument rien a faire..

A la rigueur, tu pourrais peut-etre telecharger des guides pour securiser Windows XP et jouer avec ca, histoire de te familiariser avec toutes les options..  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
> tout marche ... c'est con mais ca me manque les bidouilles   
> 
> Il va craquer  

 

 non je résiste ... j'en suis même venu à installer Vista pour tenter un remède de choc ^^

Trevoke= Que veux tu sécuriser sur un lan de 8 postes derrière 1 routeur et demi ^^ (une livebox et un ipcop) ?

----------

## Trevoke

C'est pour le principe de bidouiller. J'essaye de t'aider, c'est tout.

----------

## Temet

Et ton avis sur Vista  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bah mon premier post sous ie7 vista rc1 (la 2 galère à trouver et je n'aime pas le warez)

 Mon dieu .... heuu ma config amd64 à 2,45g avec 2 go de ddr et une 7600GT et disques sata en raid0 

 punaise c'est lent ... ca plante déja bien comme il faut ... j'ai crashé 3 fois l'explorateur et 2 fois IE dons une fois sur le site de crosoft...

 Sinon marrant .. j'ai voulu récupérer la bete de office 2007 sur un boitier réseau ... impossible il m'as fallu attendre la fin de l'indexation de TOUT mon réseau pour ne pas planter explorer.exe

la il me le récupère à 360ko/secondes .... alors que sous xp sur le même poste je suis à 10Mo ....

 bref c'est lent ca se voit .. sinon visuellement .. bah on perd tous ses repères (déja que Xp je gicle le theme pour un affichage à la 2000 alors la)

... wait and see je galère pour mes pilotes audio (realtek hd 64bit) ...

 après je testerais les jeux pour voir ..

 sinon bah merde alors je suis content de ne pas être en poste admin pendant la sortir de vista les switchs et dd vont exploser avec cette abbérante indexation ...

 Gentoo tu me manques presque .. mais je tiens le coup   :Wink: 

EDIT= s'ont toujours pas compris la nécessité de forker les explorer ... un plante et tout se squeeze .. génial ^^

----------

## Trevoke

En tant qu'admin dans une compagnie, je peux te dire que Vista ne va pas trouver son chemin dans les compagnies tres vite. Windows XP est a peine stable maintenant, et ca risque d'etre tres, tres chiant de faire des essais avec Vista sur tous les produits, tous les anti-virus, tous les anti-spams, absolument TOUT.. Ca va evoluer lentement, ca va d'abord trouver son chemin dans les maisons et les ordis de test, mais ca va prendre longtemps.

*sigh*

Vista me fait un peu peur.

----------

## nemo13

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et ton avis sur Vista   

 

Comme Terminator : Hasta la vista baby   :Evil or Very Mad:     (je garantie que la phonétique   :Embarassed:   )

on connait la suite

Rassurez-vous, c'est pour notre "bien"

----------

## dapsaille

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> En tant qu'admin dans une compagnie, je peux te dire que Vista ne va pas trouver son chemin dans les compagnies tres vite. Windows XP est a peine stable maintenant, et ca risque d'etre tres, tres chiant de faire des essais avec Vista sur tous les produits, tous les anti-virus, tous les anti-spams, absolument TOUT.. Ca va evoluer lentement, ca va d'abord trouver son chemin dans les maisons et les ordis de test, mais ca va prendre longtemps.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Vista me fait un peu peur.

 

ca me rapelle la migration de 2k vers Xp dans ma précédente boite ^^ 

j'ai fait du 72 heures non stop car un admin avait merdé (nous étions 3) dans sa planification de migration et on s'est retrouvé avec une appli proprio mal testée .. 

plus d'impressions HAHAHA le joyeux bordel

----------

## Trevoke

En l'absence de toute action à l'issue du délai, Vista proposera alors quatre options. La première permettra à l'utilisateur d'activer le système en ligne; la deuxième de l'exécuter en mode de fonctionnalités réduites; la troisième d'entrer une clé produit; et la dernière expliquera comment activer le produit par téléphone, précise-t-il encore.

C'est la que le bat blesse.

----------

## dapsaille

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Et ton avis sur Vista    
> 
> Comme Terminator : Hasta la vista baby      (je garantie que la phonétique    )
> 
> on connait la suite
> ...

 

Ton lien est sympa .. remplace Vista par XP et tu vois la vérité actuelle ^^

----------

## Oupsman

Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls Don't feed the trolls

----------

## titoucha

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

ET ceci confirme ma décision ...

 non mais (dernier choix)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6047560.stm

----------

## yuk159

Je n'ai pas compris le lien que je n'ai lu qu'en diagonale, je dois bien l'avouer, mais la dernière question est un peu rude quand mème :

 What is a DDoS attack?

A: Guerilla activism by open source software advocates in which they uninstall Windows on a PC and replace it with Linux

	B: US politicians criticising the US Department of Defense's Office of Security

C: One that tries to knock a web server offline by bombarding it with huge amounts of data

C'est vrai qu'ils n'y a que les pirates qui utilise Linux   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Enlight

Un DOS c'est un Denial Of Service, ça revient a envoyer un nombre de requetes à un serveur supérieur à ce qu'il peut traiter, un DDOS c'est un Distributed DOS, on fait la même chose mais à plusieurs et de concert.

----------

## yuk159

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Un DOS c'est un Denial Of Service, ça revient a envoyer un nombre de requetes à un serveur supérieur à ce qu'il peut traiter, un DDOS c'est un Distributed DOS, on fait la même chose mais à plusieurs et de concert.

 

Aïe ! ce que j'ai écrit prète à confusion, excuse moi, je sais ce qu'est un DDOS mais je trouve dommage qu'encore une fois on mette dans le mème sac les gens qui utilisent de l'open source et les pirates, mème pour un QCM.

----------

## titoucha

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aïe ! ce que j'ai écrit prète à confusion, excuse moi, je sais ce qu'est un DDOS mais je trouve dommage qu'encore une fois on mette dans le mème sac les gens qui utilisent de l'open source et les pirates, mème pour un QCM.

 

+1

C'est de la propagande déguisée pour les logiciels propriétaires.

----------

## blasserre

c'est vrai qu'ici : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you had a zombie in your house, what would you do?
> 
> A: Dig out your shotgun
> ...

 

il auraient pu mettre : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> B: Clean up your Windows PC with an anti-virus scanner - a zombie is a computer hijacked by malicious hackers

 

----------

## Enlight

Au temps pour moi.

edit : Oh mon Dieu c'est quoi ce test pour débiles???? Bravo vous avez mis windows à jour, vous êtes un expert en sécurité, maintenant toutes les 5 minutes un popup de merde va vous dire que votre version de windows est piratée... alors qu'à la quatrième install, comme VOTRE cd marchait plus (sûr personne ne devrait avoir à réinstaller autant un OS) vous avez pris celui du p'tit frère ou quelquechose de ce goût.

----------

## Temet

Hier y avait un mec à coté de moi (wifi dans une résidence).

... ce que je pouvais me marrer quand son Magnifique Norton AV sonnait toutes les 5 minutes lol

Le plus drôle c'est quand même de lui dire que son client FTP est un virus ... j'adore lol

(ce que je suis content d'être débarrassé de ça lol)

----------

## titoucha

Ce matin, je suis très hésitant à migrer sous Kubuntu, je l'ai installée hier (sur un deuxième disque) et je dois dire qu'elle tourne très bien et il n'y a pas de compilation, car quand je vois qu'aujourd'hui il y a un flag qui a été enlevé par les développeurs sur un paquet il faut le recompiler twisted:

----------

## Oupsman

 :Shocked:  Confondez pas Windows et les logiciels de merde qu'on peut installer dessus  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Temet

Bah le truc c'est que le logiciel de merde, on l'a installé pour lui ... et lui, il capte rien en info ^^

----------

## dapsaille

Hahahaha .. athlon x2 4400 avec ses 2 mo de cache ....

 Humm coucou comment on installe une gentoo je pige rien :p

 J'ai tenu combien de temps ??

----------

## galerkin

euh   :Rolling Eyes:   13 jours   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  c'est bien ca?

----------

## nemo13

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Hahahaha  J'ai tenu combien de temps ??

 

Bon , il ne te reste plus qu'à passer ton fil en

RESOLU

Bienvenu!  :Razz: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Au moins tu t'ais pas sentis seul pendant ta migration vers win et ton "mettage" à la poubelle de win ... Double boot ou machine dédié pour les trucs qui ne passent pas sous Gnu/Linux  et enjoy une belle installation Gentoo rapide avec dual core   :Cool:  ...

Une crise tous les 8 ans, c'est raisonable   :Wink:  ...

@ +

----------

## Enlight

Rohlàlà tout ça pour qu'on lui montre qu'on l'aime bien!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Rohlàlà tout ça pour qu'on lui montre qu'on l'aime bien!!   

 

C'est pour ça que j'ai rien dit, j'attendais qu'il revienne!   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Ravi de te re{,a}voir parmi nous!

----------

## PabOu

Il a pas tenu le coup, quel gage on lui fait faire ? :-D

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il a pas tenu le coup, quel gage on lui fait faire ? 
> 
> 

 

Une semaine sous win ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

 *pititjo wrote:*   

> Une semaine sous win ?  

 

Faut pas être cruel, non plus : il y a déjà passé 13 jours!  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Je l'avais prédit   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

huuu (un peu nhonteux) .. pardonnez moi .. j'ai péché .. Snirff  

 Enfin bon cela as été positif .. j'ai pu tester Vista RC2 ... j'ai pu tester les nouvelles versions d'antivirus et office 2007 ...

c'était marrant ..

 mais bon que voulez vous on ne se refait pas ^^

 Bonjour les aminches   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Je te comprends mieux, d'autant que j'ai failli craquer pour une kubuntu, mais pour finir je ne l'ai pas fait   :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je te comprends mieux, d'autant que j'ai failli craquer pour une kubuntu, mais pour finir je ne l'ai pas fait  

 

Héhéhé ... pour moi ce fut la opensuse y'as quelques temps pour rester dans l'open source ^^

----------

## yuk159

Bah, on t'en veux pas va... mais ça fait quand mème un peu pétard mouillé  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

Beaucoup de bruit pour rien  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais y'a eu des grands moments de trollisme aigu ici  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

M'étonne dailleur qu'il ai résisté au coup de "lockage" de nos modos  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dapsaille

Mais qu'ils sont médisants ^^

Si c'est comme ca je fait un nouveau pseudo non mais ..   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est bien vrai ça, qui n'a jamais eu envie de se la couler douce et de ne plus faire joujou avec la compilation  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je te comprends mieux, d'autant que j'ai failli craquer pour une kubuntu, mais pour finir je ne l'ai pas fait  

 

La edgy me fait de l'oeil aussi ... (Kubuntu)

L'openSUSE m'a fait de l'oeil aussi ...

Dur dur quand on en a ras le bol de la compilation ... et puis un installe une openSUSE, bourrée de merdier, applis, services dont je me contrefous ... et on reprend sa Gentoo heureux ... jusqu'à la prochaine mise à jour de GCC ou de ton DE ... et on retente une binaire... rah là là  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

cela s'appelle le "mouvement perpétuel"   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Re-bienvenue parmi nous  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La edgy me fait de l'oeil aussi ... (Kubuntu)
> 
> L'openSUSE m'a fait de l'oeil aussi ...
> ...

 

MDR, c'est beau de voir qu'on est pas seul   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

le secret pour pas avoir d'aigreur d'estomac lors des grosses mises à jour, c'est d'avoir deux gentoo d'installées (ou gentoo et une autre distrib)

comme ca on chroot et on upgrade tranquillement, a son rythme, tout en continuant à faire ce qu'on fait d'habitude (bon ca compile quand même, alors doucement le power-usage).

----------

## titoucha

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> le secret pour pas avoir d'aigreur d'estomac lors des grosses mises à jour, c'est d'avoir deux gentoo d'installées (ou gentoo et une autre distrib)
> 
> comme ca on chroot et on upgrade tranquillement, a son rythme, tout en continuant à faire ce qu'on fait d'habitude (bon ca compile quand même, alors doucement le power-usage).

 

C'est bien là ou le bas blesse il ne faut pas trop l'utiliser lors de la compilation   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Moi je dis : c'était du pipeau : dapsaille n'a jamais voulu quitter Gentoo et a trollé pendant plusieurs jours et nous a fait marcher  :Smile: 

Encore une bonne blague belge  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Moi je dis : c'était du pipeau : dapsaille n'a jamais voulu quitter Gentoo et a trollé pendant plusieurs jours et nous a fait marcher 
> 
> Encore une bonne blague belge 

 

Hahaha mistère :p

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   le secret pour pas avoir d'aigreur d'estomac lors des grosses mises à jour, c'est d'avoir deux gentoo d'installées (ou gentoo et une autre distrib)
> 
> comme ca on chroot et on upgrade tranquillement, a son rythme, tout en continuant à faire ce qu'on fait d'habitude (bon ca compile quand même, alors doucement le power-usage). 
> 
> C'est bien là ou le bas blesse il ne faut pas trop l'utiliser lors de la compilation  

 

Heu perso, la compilation ne m'empêche pas d'utiliser mon pc comme d'habitude : surf, chat, musique, video, jeux, ... Juste un PORTAGE_NICENESS à 10 et ça passe très bien (juste que ça rame un peu lors des décompressions, dd de laptop oblige  :Sad:  ).

----------

## yoyo

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> le secret pour pas avoir d'aigreur d'estomac lors des grosses mises à jour, c'est d'avoir deux gentoo d'installées (ou gentoo et une autre distrib)
> 
> comme ca on chroot et on upgrade tranquillement, a son rythme, tout en continuant à faire ce qu'on fait d'habitude (bon ca compile quand même, alors doucement le power-usage).

 Bof, je ne vois pas pourquoi passer par un chroot  :Question: 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> C'est bien là ou le bas blesse il ne faut pas trop l'utiliser lors de la compilation  

 Je plussois pierreg dans ce sens. D'autant que je vois là l'un des seuls intérêts des dual-core (en plus de l'émulation) : pouvoir continuer à utiliser son ordi sans ralentissement en compilant sur un seul core.   :Very Happy: 

Et au fait, comme gage pour dapsaille je pense à un "ban" de 13 jours.   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   le secret pour pas avoir d'aigreur d'estomac lors des grosses mises à jour, c'est d'avoir deux gentoo d'installées (ou gentoo et une autre distrib)
> 
> comme ca on chroot et on upgrade tranquillement, a son rythme, tout en continuant à faire ce qu'on fait d'habitude (bon ca compile quand même, alors doucement le power-usage). Bof, je ne vois pas pourquoi passer par un chroot 
> 
>  *titoucha wrote:*   C'est bien là ou le bas blesse il ne faut pas trop l'utiliser lors de la compilation   Je plussois pierreg dans ce sens. D'autant que je vois là l'un des seuls intérêts des dual-core (en plus de l'émulation) : pouvoir continuer à utiliser son ordi sans ralentissement en compilant sur un seul core.  
> ...

 

alors ca c'est vache ^^

----------

## lesourbe

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   le secret pour pas avoir d'aigreur d'estomac lors des grosses mises à jour, c'est d'avoir deux gentoo d'installées (ou gentoo et une autre distrib)
> 
> comme ca on chroot et on upgrade tranquillement, a son rythme, tout en continuant à faire ce qu'on fait d'habitude (bon ca compile quand même, alors doucement le power-usage). Bof, je ne vois pas pourquoi passer par un chroot 
> 
>  *titoucha wrote:*   C'est bien là ou le bas blesse il ne faut pas trop l'utiliser lors de la compilation   Je plussois pierreg dans ce sens. D'autant que je vois là l'un des seuls intérêts des dual-core (en plus de l'émulation) : pouvoir continuer à utiliser son ordi sans ralentissement en compilant sur un seul core.  
> ...

 

le chroot c'est pour continuer à bosser une fois que t'as cassé X ou autre service relativement critique pour ton emploi de tous les jours, évidemment pas pour les perfs.

----------

## Temet

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je plussois pierreg dans ce sens. D'autant que je vois là l'un des seuls intérêts des dual-core (en plus de l'émulation) : pouvoir continuer à utiliser son ordi sans ralentissement en compilant sur un seul core.  :D

 

Euh, tu fais comment Tonton Yoyo ? (désolé, je sors après la question :P)

Moi il compile avec les deux coeurs ... et je ne m'en plains pas trop (niceness 19 faut dire)

EDIT : c'est ptet le "-j3" que je devrais virer dans le make.conf? :x

----------

## nico_calais

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Hahahaha .. athlon x2 4400 avec ses 2 mo de cache ....
> 
>  Humm coucou comment on installe une gentoo je pige rien :p
> 
>  J'ai tenu combien de temps ??

 

Hé hé hé !! Qu'est ce que j'avais dit ? 2 semaines ?

J'etais pas loin   :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

@lesourbe : effectivement, vu comme ça c'est valable .  :Wink: 

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Je plussois pierreg dans ce sens. D'autant que je vois là l'un des seuls intérêts des dual-core (en plus de l'émulation) : pouvoir continuer à utiliser son ordi sans ralentissement en compilant sur un seul core.   
> 
> Euh, tu fais comment Tonton Yoyo ? (désolé, je sors après la question )
> 
> Moi il compile avec les deux coeurs ... et je ne m'en plains pas trop (niceness 19 faut dire)
> ...

 En effet, tu mets MAKEOPTS="-j2" et comme ça tu conserves un coeur "libre" pour ton utilisation (mais en contrepartie les compils durent plus longtemps). Faudrait tester en jouant sur le NICENESS et le MAKEOPTS pour voir comment réagissent les dual-core lorsqu'il y a un (et un seul) gros job avec une grosse priorité.

/me est curieux de voir les résultats.

Enjoy !

----------

## man in the hill

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> le chroot c'est pour continuer à bosser une fois que t'as cassé X ou autre service relativement critique pour ton emploi de tous les jours, évidemment pas pour les perfs.

 

Depuis hier je recompile mon système sur ma tour avec un bootstrap (8 paquets dont gcc et la glibc) + emerge -e system (136 paquets) + emerge -e world (766 paquets) et je suis tjrs sous beryl avec un niceness de 19 et je regarde mes mangas avec Mplayer en fin de soirée sans problème  et en plus j'ai été obligé de prêter à mon serveur un 512 Mo de RAM il y a qques jours donc tout ça en 512Mo + proc amd athlon64 3200+ ... + gnome + beryl ...

Bon j'utilise pas 10000 apps non plus , juste firefox  et Mplayer ( au besoin)... Un moment je n'avais pas de son , un coup d' etc-update  :Cool:  ... Il me reste encore une 100 centaines de paquets ...   Sinon, la solution, c'est de mettre  tout ce dont  tu as besoin en mémoire ...  Ce que je veux dire c'est que le système est fonctionnel c'est clair ...

@ +

----------

## PabOu

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   le chroot c'est pour continuer à bosser une fois que t'as cassé X ou autre service relativement critique pour ton emploi de tous les jours, évidemment pas pour les perfs. 
> 
> Depuis hier je recompile mon système sur ma tour avec un bootstrap (8 paquets dont gcc et la glibc) + emerge -e system (136 paquets) + emerge -e world (766 paquets) et je suis tjrs sous beryl avec un niceness de 19 et je regarde mes mangas avec Mplayer en fin de soirée sans problème  et en plus j'ai été obligé de prêter à mon serveur un 512 Mo de RAM il y a qques jours donc tout ça en 512Mo + proc amd athlon64 3200+ ... + gnome + beryl ...
> 
> Bon j'utilise pas 10000 apps non plus , juste firefox  et Mplayer ( au besoin)... Un moment je n'avais pas de son , un coup d' etc-update  8) ... Il me reste encore une 100 centaines de paquets ...   Sinon, la solution, c'est de mettre  tout ce dont  tu as besoin en mémoire ...  Ce que je veux dire c'est que le système est fonctionnel c'est clair ...
> ...

 

Et bien ici, sous gnome avec 512 de ram, sur un celeron 3.06Ghz, un azureus, un emerge (niceness 19), un x-chat et un amsn et je suis presque bloqué.. gmplayer rame de temps en temps (pour du simple divx/xvid, je parle même pas d'h.264), surtout quand une fenêtre amsn s'ouvre. Je crois que c'est surtout la ram qui fait défaut... Mais bon, j'ai pas le budget :-) Ou alors je mets des barettes DDR266 avec le reste de mon système en 400Mhz ? Non, ca va, l'emerge c'est pas si long que ca ;-)

----------

